# Kinross sportive 2011



## sleekitcollie (1 Sep 2010)

Got a link sent for this event for nxt year . Looks interesting http://www.sportive-kinross.co.uk/


----------



## Scoosh (1 Sep 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> Got a link sent for this event for nxt year . Looks interesting http://www.sportive-kinross.co.uk/


Something for you to aim for  ?

Take it easy on the downhills 

(well someone had to say it first )


Looks interesting and a good early-season fitness check-up.


----------



## ACS (1 Sep 2010)

Local training roads for me.

Black route looks like a nice warm for the classic Snow Roads Audax in May.

Think I'll be giving this a punt. Can you use a Tricross on a Sportive or will the red face factor be to great forcing me to buy a new bike (n=n+1, where n=number of bikes required)

Other reason to buy a new bike most welcome.


----------



## HLaB (1 Sep 2010)

satans budgie said:


> Can you use a Tricross on a Sportive or will the red face factor be to great forcing me to buy a new bike (n=n+1, where n=number of bikes required)
> 
> Other reason to buy a new bike most welcome.



I can't see why not I've seen plenty of cyclocross's/ hybrids/ mtbs on sportives, if anything the cyclocross is less noticed because to a lot of people its just another dropped bar bike.

But if its an excuse to get n+1 why not


----------



## HJ (1 Sep 2010)

From the FAQs



> What type of bike do I need to enter this event?
> The event is intended for sports cyclists and therefore we would recommend entrants use a dedicated road bike.


----------



## Seamab (1 Sep 2010)

satans budgie said:


> Local training roads for me.
> 
> Black route looks like a nice warm for the classic Snow Roads Audax in May.



Familiar roads for me also. Quite a tough challenge - "prep for the Etape Caly"? Darn sight harder than the Etape. Wicks O' Baiglie to Milnathort via Glenfarg is bumpy.

Raising money for the hospice charity CHAS, so it will definitely get my vote. Can't see an entry fee yet.

I note the caution on the descent from Lomond Hill to Falkland - i nearly came off the only time i did it. I'm sure Sleekitcollie read that bit with interest


----------



## magnatom (1 Sep 2010)

Hmmm. I'm tempted by this one. I was considering entering the Etape, but this looks more of a challenge. Of course if I do enter it'd have to be the black run!


----------



## ACS (1 Sep 2010)

Could we be talking of a team entry?

Black route or bust?


----------



## scook94 (1 Sep 2010)

Saw this one a while ago, it's on the OH's birthday so my chances are pretty slim tbh.


----------



## MichaelM (1 Sep 2010)

Seamab said:


> Raising money for the hospice charity CHAS, so it will definitely get my vote. Can't see an entry fee yet.



Don't hold me to this, but I think you'll find it's £25 to enter, £60 for a team of 3.


----------



## adscrim (1 Sep 2010)

MichaelM said:


> Don't hold me to this, but I think you'll find it's £25 to enter, £60 for a team of 3.




And whatever it is, a fiver goes directly to the charity. I plan to be in.


----------



## magnatom (1 Sep 2010)

Mmm. Can't say for definite, but this one looks like a dooer to me. I'd be happy to be in a team, so long as I didn't slow it down too much!


----------



## pickup1980 (1 Sep 2010)

if i get a new bike think i might do this one


----------



## kfinlay (1 Sep 2010)

pickup1980 said:


> if i get a new bike think i might do this one




Don't need any fancy bike to do it just the legs




. I plan on supporting it as it's local and could develop into a real toughie - the black route is hard enough for that early in the season though. I won't have a new bike but hope to have a new set of nice wheels. Spoke to the organiser yesterday who did confirm the fee is expected to be £25 with £5 of that going to CHAS. I ride a lot of these roads but happy to pay up to enjoy the event.


----------



## sleekitcollie (1 Sep 2010)

scoosh said:


> Something for you to aim for  ?
> 
> Take it easy on the downhills
> 
> ...


well said scoosh



Seamab said:


> I note the caution on the descent from Lomond Hill to Falkland - i nearly came off the only time i did it. I'm sure Sleekitcollie read that bit with interest



read with great interest thanx


----------



## mcshroom (1 Sep 2010)

kfinlay said:


> Don't need any fancy bike to do it just the legs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In which case if I get some new legs I might do this one


----------



## Scoosh (2 Sep 2010)

mcshroom said:


> In which case if I get some new legs winter miles in I might do this one


Simples


----------



## adscrim (2 Sep 2010)

Kinross video is now available on youtube.


----------



## magnatom (2 Sep 2010)

adscrim said:


> Kinross video is now available on youtube.



That's cheating! It's the uphills I want to see before I decide to take part!


----------



## ACS (2 Sep 2010)

magnatom said:


> That's cheating! It's the uphills I want to see before I decide to take part!



I would go and video them for you, but by the time I got to the top of any of them it would be dark.


----------



## TechMech (2 Sep 2010)

Lol would you believe I'm a member of this club!

Although I've been away for a while, I've still never received an email or heard anything about this lol

Anyway, looks like some good routes they've come up with, and I've cycled all those roads apart from a few sections of the black route.

Glad to see they are collecting for chas though as its a worthy cause.


----------



## kfinlay (2 Sep 2010)

magnatom said:


> That's cheating! It's the uphills I want to see before I decide to take part!




You would manage this mate, the black route is a fair way harder than the Etape Cal but you didn't have any probs with that so will manage this too.


----------



## MichaelM (6 Sep 2010)

MichaelM said:


> Don't hold me to this, but I think you'll find it's £25 to enter, £60 for a team of 3.



I've been informed that it was decided on £65 for a team of three.


----------



## themightyw (7 Sep 2010)

Definitely! Great time in the year too. Kickstart the summer.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (9 Sep 2010)

satans budgie said:


> Could we be talking of a team entry?
> 
> Black route or bust?



I am pretty interested in this and have subscibed for the details as they become available.

It'll be a good incentive for me when training during the winter for all the events I want to do next year, it will probably be my first ever Sportive, AND it is ALWAYS nice to say you took part in the very first of an event, its not the second Kinross or the third, *its the FIRST!!!*

With it being the very first, I'll have to make a special effort to complement this fact, and do the 87 miles for sure, so where do I sign up for the CC team??


----------



## lpjr (11 Sep 2010)

Very tempted. But I think I will be sticking to the red route. I will have to find some road tyres for my cyclocross bike. 
I assume there are plenty of camp sites in that area.


----------



## kfinlay (11 Sep 2010)

*Gallowhill Caravan & Camping Park*
Gallowhill Farm, Kinross KY13 0RD
gets some good reviews and is cheap too,


----------



## Ranger (11 Sep 2010)

kfinlay said:


> *Gallowhill Caravan & Camping Park*
> Gallowhill Farm, Kinross KY13 0RD
> gets some good reviews and is cheap too,



I may be able to provide some cheap B&B for those that are coming from a distance, but you need to be dog friendly (check out the members map). Haven't asked the wife yet, but anyway the offer is there if you need it and I may even join you for the ride


----------



## Scoosh (13 Sep 2010)

Ranger said:


> I may be able to provide some cheap B&B for those that are coming from a distance, but you need to be dog friendly (check out the members map). Haven't asked the wife yet, but anyway the offer is there if you need it and I may even join you for the ride


Does Edinburgh count as 'coming from a distance'    ??

'Join you for the ride' - that would great .


Now you need to work on getting to a CC Forum Ride or even an RV Ride, which might even come to a cafe not too far from you  .......


... though with the commuter miles you get, I guess I'll be off the back again .


----------



## Scoosh (13 Sep 2010)

Ranger said:


> I may be able to provide some cheap B&B for those that are coming from a distance, but you need to be dog friendly (check out the members map). Haven't asked the wife yet, but anyway the offer is there if you need it and I may even join you for the ride


+ 1.

Staying in Embra and driving over in the morning (or you can cycle - 50km for a good warm-up ).

No Dogs !  - just teenager/s .


It's certainly a good incentive to get early-season fit.

Now, provided ...

- we don't have late snow,

- ICE  

-  weather ...

- AND I refrain from falling off my bike ....


.... I might manage the Red route ....


----------



## Ranger (13 Sep 2010)

scoosh said:


> Does Edinburgh count as 'coming from a distance'    ??
> 
> 'Join you for the ride' - that would great .
> 
> ...




Missed all the rides as I have been working every weekend since the start of the summer, it has had the advantage that I am topping 140 miles a week commuting on the bike to work/gym/shops etc as the wife insists on having the car


----------



## Scoosh (14 Sep 2010)

Ranger said:


> Missed all the rides as I have been working every weekend since the start of the summer, it has had the advantage that I am topping 140 miles a week commuting on the bike to work/gym/shops etc as the wife insists on having the car


Ah, I see - so that's why your location has changed to Edinburgh - 'cos you spend more time there than at home ...  Do you get _any_ time off ?? Fancy a mid-week wide ride ? - something not too arduous - Falkland Hill from both sides ? 

You do 140 miles a week - and still go to the gym ? ... and do the shopping ? 

I think it's just as well you haven't been on many of the rides ... another to spit me out the back   .


----------



## kellis10 (20 Sep 2010)

I rode part of this route yesterday. A fantastic ride all be it in the rain. The climb out of Dunning back towards Kinross (dragon climb) is "interesting" with 20-25% hairpins 2/3 of the way up and around 70miles into the sportive route. 

http://www.sportivecentral.com/index.php?p=climbs&rid=47&page=3

My advice is take a triple chainset if you have one!

Apparently the dragon climb gets its name from the the legend that at Dunning Saint Serf is said to have slain a dragon that was terrorising the residents. But after yesterday my altenate theory is that is that it is impossible to cycle up without breathing out fire!


----------



## HLaB (20 Sep 2010)

kellis10 said:


> I rode part of this route yesterday. A fantastic ride all be it in the rain. The climb out of Dunning back towards Kinross (dragon climb) is "interesting" with 20-25% hairpins 2/3 of the way up and around 70miles into the sportive route.
> 
> http://www.sportivec...s&rid=47&page=3
> 
> ...



Chappeau  One of the first times I did it my tripple got stuck in the middle chain ring (42t) luckilly I've got a 26 at the back. Ive subseqently done it on a compact (50-36, 12-25) and a double (52-38, 12-25) at 21.5% max, its steep but nothing you couldn't tackle with a compact if you don't have a tripple.


----------



## Scoosh (20 Sep 2010)

kellis10 said:


> I rode part of this route yesterday. A fantastic ride all be it in the rain. The climb out of Dunning back towards Kinross (dragon climb) is "interesting" with 20-25% hairpins 2/3 of the way up and around 70miles into the sportive route.
> 
> http://www.sportivec...s&rid=47&page=3
> 
> ...



Rode up it as part of my first ever 100k ride. Didn't know it was _that_ steep, so just got into the bottom gear (39-25/7 ?) and 'rode what was in front of me'




.

For the rest of that season, when confronted with a steep climb, I'd say to myself 'you rode the Path o' Condie, you rode the Path o' Condie' - and it helped




.

Came down it in the very wet yesterday and it was a bit hairy - many were struggling to get round the right-angle bend at the bottom.

2 didn't






1 x hospital with1 x


> roadrash on my shoulder and elbow; some bruises in the making; a ruined helmet, jacket, brand-new jersey and brake lever cover. Pretty lucky really



It deserves respect, whichever way you are doing it, more so going down in the wet



.


----------



## Ranger (20 Sep 2010)

kellis10 said:


> I rode part of this route yesterday. A fantastic ride all be it in the rain. The climb out of Dunning back towards Kinross (dragon climb) is "interesting" with 20-25% hairpins 2/3 of the way up and around 70miles into the sportive route.
> 
> http://www.sportivec...s&rid=47&page=3
> 
> ...



Might do the blue route


----------



## HLaB (20 Sep 2010)

scoosh said:


> Rode up it as part of my first ever 100k ride. Didn't know it was _that_ steep, so just got into the bottom gear (39-25/7 ?) and 'rode what was in front of me'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its not but chapeau Scoosh  its damm steep, I think about 20.5 or 21% max and the Path of Condie about 19.5% max iirc.

Thank goodness I've never done it in the wet!


----------



## MichaelM (20 Sep 2010)

kellis10 said:


> I rode part of this route yesterday. A fantastic ride all be it in the rain. The climb out of Dunning back towards Kinross (dragon climb) is "interesting" with 20-25% hairpins 2/3 of the way up and around 70miles into the sportive route.
> 
> http://www.sportivec...s&rid=47&page=3
> 
> ...



You rode it in the "wrong direction". The route descends that section - and only the black route. Hlab rode it in the direction the black route will be following.


----------



## kellis10 (21 Sep 2010)

MichaelM said:


> You rode it in the "wrong direction". The route descends that section - and only the black route. Hlab rode it in the direction the black route will be following.




Apologies my mistake I typed "Sportive & Kinross" into google and came up with this route:-http://www.sportivecentral.com/?p=routes&rid=11&page=1 , which I followed on Sunday assuming it was the sportive route. 

However, having checked the official web site I see my mistake the sportive route climbs Kinross to Dunning via the Glendevon common of Dunning climb this is quite a forgiving gradient to around the same height (its steeper on the decent), but no where near as severe as the dragon climb which climbs from Dunning to Path of Condie. 

Looks like I will need to find time to do the correct route one weekend. Shame, cycling through the beautiful Perthshire countryside is such a hardship.

Anyway forgive me for the false alarm!

Ps I would still recommend the unofficial route to anyone who has any spare time in the area.


----------



## kfinlay (24 Sep 2010)

They should have done that black route clockwise as I reckon it would be harder. Suppose I could train that way so when going the other way it will be a little bit easier



The important bit in all that is I need to train as I've not been getting out as much as i need/want to and have been getting slower especially on the hills and that's just not good.





This month is my 1 year anniversary of starting to cycle again after about a 25 year lay off



and considering I took 40 mins to recover from an initial 6 mile ride back then I'm not doing too bad as I now average 17-18mph on most lumpy runs and was up to 20mph on flatter runs. Not what you'd call super fast but some progress all the same.


----------



## HJ (24 Sep 2010)

kellis10 said:


> I rode part of this route yesterday. A fantastic ride all be it in the rain. The climb out of Dunning back towards Kinross (dragon climb) is "interesting" with 20-25% hairpins 2/3 of the way up and around 70miles into the sportive route.
> 
> http://www.sportivecentral.com/index.php?p=climbs&rid=47&page=3
> 
> ...



OK, so who is going to suggest this for the next CC Ecosse ride??


----------



## MrRidley (24 Sep 2010)

HJ said:


> OK, so who is going to suggest this for the next CC Ecosse ride??



How about you, since your a fine upstanding member of this community, and one of the elder statesmen so to speak  
maybe you should call it, but if you need a little help how about Dunblane, East Lothian,Stirling, anywhere really


----------



## Telemark (24 Sep 2010)

jimbhoy said:


> How about you, since your a fine upstanding member of this community, and *one of the elder statesmen so to **speak*
> maybe you should call it, but if you need a little help how about Dunblane, East Lothian,Stirling, anywhere really




 

go for it, HJ!! I've been waiting for somebody to volunteer be volunteered - it's been ages since the last CC Ecosse ride!

Back on topic, it's nice to see that there is choice of different rides, to appeal to a wide range of people, not sure about the "should use a road bike" thing in the description  ...

T


----------



## Scoosh (24 Sep 2010)

Telemark said:


> Back on topic, it's nice to see that there is choice of different rides, to appeal to a wide range of people, not sure about the "should use a road bike" thing in the description  ...
> 
> T


You'll be OK then, as it'll be a good ride out for the N+1 = R**l*y


----------



## Scoosh (24 Sep 2010)

Telemark said:


> Back on topic, it's nice to see that there is choice of different rides, to appeal to a wide range of people, not sure about the "should use a road bike" thing in the description  ...
> 
> T


You'll be OK then, as it'll be a good ride out for the N + 1 = R**l*y 

.. or N + 1 = white CdF 


I think they want to keep it to road bikes to keep the speeds up - possibly even to dissuade the MTB fraternity.


----------



## Telemark (24 Sep 2010)

scoosh said:


> You'll be OK then, as it'll be a good ride out for the N+1 = R**l*y




 R**l*y  = CROSS bike, not ROAD bike  
[The forecast looks dry for the weekend, might try and see if I can borrow one  ]

I suppose as long as I go faster than the slowest r**d bike  , I'll be OK, whatever bike I'm on 

As regards the white CdF, that's not a r**d bike either, but a cross bike in disguise  

T


----------



## Scoosh (24 Sep 2010)

Telemark said:


> R**l*y  = CROSS bike, not ROAD bike
> [The forecast looks dry for the weekend, might try and see if I can borrow one  ]
> 
> I suppose as long as I go faster than the slowest r**d bike  , I'll be OK, whatever bike I'm on
> ...


I'm fully aware that both you bikes are Crossers - a cross between a ROAD bike and a .... oh never mind


----------



## Telemark (24 Sep 2010)

scoosh said:


> I'm fully aware that both you bikes are Crossers - a cross between a ROAD bike and a .... oh never mind




 you haven't had the advantage of being able to inspect the "CdF" closely, quite a few r**die type things seem to have sneaked in, as far as I can make out (compared with the original CdF spec), but then again I am no expert  . 

I was originally trying to be sarcastic about the "dedicated r**d bike needed" stuff on the KS website, but have clearly failed ...  

Never mind indeed  

T


----------



## MichaelM (25 Sep 2010)

kfinlay said:


> They should have done that black route clockwise as I reckon it would be harder.



Routes were chosen anticlockwise to minimse crossing the oncoming traffic at junctions.


----------



## Fran143 (25 Sep 2010)

I'm definitely up for this one hopefully the black


----------



## tmcd35 (25 Sep 2010)

The red route sounds interesting. Do they have time limits? I'm sure me and my hybrid could make it round in under 8 hours  (ok maybe 9hrs, what you call hills up north we call mountains in Norfolk ).

Being on a Saturday means I could probably make it and not have to worry about work the next day.


----------



## magnatom (25 Sep 2010)

MichaelM said:


> Routes were chosen anticlockwise to minimse crossing the oncoming traffic at junctions.



You seem to know a bit about this. Are you involved in organising it in any way?

I'm definitely up for this. My time is limited with family and stuff so I can't do too many sportives, and although I certainly enjoyed the Etap Caledonia this year I am looking for a new challenge. Also taking part in the first event has a nice feel to it. I took part in the first Trossachs Ton, it was brill. Took part in the first Rapha Condor Blackpool sportive. It was naff (and the last!!). So what do we reckon to this one!?


----------



## MichaelM (28 Sep 2010)

Just a club member.


----------



## magnatom (29 Sep 2010)

MichaelM said:


> Just a club member.



Ah. Well let them know that there is a group of cyclists on here willing them on, and wishing them luck, and hoping that they can create the next classic!


----------



## Scoosh (1 Oct 2010)

magnatom said:


> Ah. Well let them know that there is a group of cyclists on here willing them on, and wishing them luck, and hoping that they can create the next classic!



... who have high standards/expectations of CAKE


----------



## MichaelM (2 Oct 2010)

scoosh said:


> ... who have high standards/expectations of CAKE



Not sure about the cake, but I think the kit is looking pretty good (I think some of the Carvalho logo's might be going though)


----------



## magnatom (2 Oct 2010)

MichaelM said:


> Not sure about the cake, but I think the kit is looking pretty good (I think some of the Carvalho logo's might be going though)



I must admit that does look like a nice kit design. I assume this will be available to buy on the day, or could you buy beforehand?


----------



## themightyw (2 Oct 2010)

Last weekend I took the plunge and went out for my first ever ride with a club, and it happened to be the Kinross lads and ladies who are organising this ride. Spend much of my first ride chatting to the organiser and I have to say they are a great bunch, who have put some real thought into this.

Of course, as with any sportive run for the first time, there are risks but I can honestly say they're working bloody hard to make it a success and putting a lot of time and effort into it.

Was gobsmacked by the countryside in that part of the world too - it's only about 30 miles away from me but the stunning scenery of Dunning etc and the dramatic views were some of the best I've seen.

Let's see how it shapes up but it's DEFINITELY one to watch.


----------



## Dalgety Trev (4 Oct 2010)

The latest on the sportive is that entries open Tuesday 5th October at 08:00 gmt. Just go to the entries page on the web site


----------



## edindave (5 Oct 2010)

That's like 12 mins from now wooooo hooooo! 
Think it's the red for me.


----------



## magnatom (5 Oct 2010)

That's registration open! Are doing teams or individual entries? I must admit I'll probably enter as an individual. I wouldn't want to drag the team down. There are a lot of hills!


----------



## ACS (5 Oct 2010)

Entered - Black route and I know I'm going to hate myself for it. 

Just a warm up for the Snow Roads <yer right>


----------



## adscrim (5 Oct 2010)

I've gone black - time to get out to the wicks for some hill repeats!


----------



## magnatom (5 Oct 2010)

That's me entered too (Black). I think there are more worthy candidates for the team! 

I have a good feeling about this one. Looking forward to it already! 

So who else is up for it?


----------



## fimm (5 Oct 2010)

My boyfriend and I might be up for it... I'm assuming it isn't going to sell out instantly!
(This is more a post by me on this thread so I can find it again than a useful comment...)


----------



## gmac190 (5 Oct 2010)

I went for the red route this year to see how it goes. Looking forward to it. I think it'll sell out pretty fast.


----------



## doddy73 (5 Oct 2010)

Signed up for the Red route also, looks like their first event is going to be a cracker.


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (5 Oct 2010)

Signed up for the red route as well. My 1st ever sportive. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Sitka (6 Oct 2010)

Red route for me too


----------



## srj10 (6 Oct 2010)

thinking of making this my first sportive but debating over blue or red route. how long would it take to complete the red route approx?


----------



## magnatom (6 Oct 2010)

Oh dear. I'm getting worried. Everyone else is doing the red route. Have I bitten off more than I can chew!? 

srj10, it depends on how fast you can cycle!


----------



## lpjr (6 Oct 2010)

Red or blue. Going to hold off entry whilst I assess my bike fitness, new to riding. When does the entry close.


----------



## MichaelM (6 Oct 2010)

lpjr said:


> Red of blue. Going to hold off entry whilst I assess my bike fitness, new to riding. When does entry close.



Not sure when (if) entry closes, but it's £20 at the min, goes up to £25 from 1st Dec (before you ash - I don't know).


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (6 Oct 2010)

srj10 said:


> thinking of making this my first sportive but debating over blue or red route. how long would it take to complete the red route approx?



Well I'm going to try for 5 hrs but I'm an old fat git


----------



## ferret fur (6 Oct 2010)

Signed up for the *BLACK* 

Whether I do it or not is another matter


----------



## fimm (7 Oct 2010)

magnatom said:


> Oh dear. I'm getting worried. Everyone else is doing the red route. Have I bitten off more than I can chew!?



I thought you like a challenge...? I'm sure you'll be fine.
If we do this, my boyfriend will definitely do the black, and I guess I may do as well, otherwise I'll be on the red.


----------



## aberal (10 Oct 2010)

Well, that's me signed up. Going for the red route which, that early in the year, might be a bit of a tough ride. Should keep the mind focussed on the training over the winter hopefully.


----------



## sleekitcollie (1 Nov 2010)

im signed up as well for the RED route , hopefully i,ll get my fitness back (after 9 weeks off the bike ) b4 then , this will be my 1st ever sportive , after a few charity rides so im really looking forward to it


----------



## fimm (3 Nov 2010)

My boyfriend and I are both in for the Black... eeek....


----------



## pickup1980 (5 Nov 2010)

entered the red route but might change it to the black on the day depending how fit i'm feeling


----------



## kfinlay (9 Nov 2010)

I'm in too for the Black route. I know a lot of the roads well but still want to support the local sportive and hope it's a great success. Look forward to seeing you guys up there, I'll be cycling from my house to the start line - it's a very easy 12 miles.
Magnatom! You'll be fine although unlike the Etape Caledonia the hills are a fair bit harder. Would be even harder doing the route in reverse but this way it keeps most turns left for safety.


----------



## adscrim (12 Nov 2010)

For those who may have put off entry to have a think, there are only 6 of the previously allocated individual places left (although they may change some of the team places to individual).


----------



## amir (12 Nov 2010)

I've signed up to the Black route, though may go for the red one on the day. Nice to see more (relatively) local events.


----------



## magnatom (12 Nov 2010)

kfinlay,

Aye I'm sure I'll make it around, but I sense it is going to hurt a wee bit. My winter training will consist of my 23 mile daily commute. I am unlikely to have any time for longer rides. Oh well!


----------



## magnatom (12 Nov 2010)

adscrim said:


> For those who may have put off entry to have a think, there are only 6 of the previously allocated individual places left (although they may change some of the team places to individual).



That's impressive. I think it proves that there are plenty of people interested in events like this (locally). If we can get some decent weather I think it will be an excellent day.

So are folk going to be staying in the area or driving up on the day. I'll probably be driving.


----------



## adscrim (12 Nov 2010)

Places have now been increased so 93 individual places available!


----------



## kfinlay (14 Nov 2010)

magnatom said:


> kfinlay,
> 
> Aye I'm sure I'll make it around, but I sense it is going to hurt a wee bit. My winter training will consist of my 23 mile daily commute. I am unlikely to have any time for longer rides. Oh well!



That will be more than me - I get 2 chances to cycle each week - Friday and Sunday - even then only if it's not raining



. I usually do about 25-30 quick (for me) miles on the Friday then go with the LBS boys on a Sunday and thats anything from 40-70 miles.
So getting around will be fine but as always getting around in a good time is always going to hurt . . . . . . but we wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## lmk1 (15 Nov 2010)

i've entered the red route and noticed there are 31 places left on the individual entries! i'll now need to get back out on the bike pronto as i've also entered the etape. Been threatening to join a club for ages so now might be the time to do it!!!. I did the etape caledonia this year and this might be an ideal way to test myself prior to next years.


----------



## ACS (15 Nov 2010)

For those on the black route don't worry I'll be behind you all the way.


----------



## Waspie (15 Nov 2010)

Signed up for the black route.


----------



## MichaelM (16 Nov 2010)

Sold Out !


----------



## aberal (16 Nov 2010)

I'm half planning on doing a wee recce - see here (weather dependent) on 27 November. If anyone is interested in joining me, let me know and we could maybe organise a meetup. Plan would be to leave around 11:00 and get some lunch at Loch Leven Larder at the end.


----------



## magnatom (16 Nov 2010)

Blimey! Sold out already! That's impressive. I'm looking forward to it already!


----------



## pickup1980 (4 Jan 2011)

does anyone know if there is a train station near the start


----------



## ACS (4 Jan 2011)

The nearest is Lochgelly or Cowdenbeath at about 11 miles away or Perth at 17 miles.


----------



## Scoosh (4 Jan 2011)

pickup1980 said:


> does anyone know if there is a train station near the start



Kinross is a comfortable 2-hr ride from Embra - a good warm up




!


----------



## kfinlay (7 Jan 2011)

Cowdenbeath is the closest at 9 miles and a easy cycle at that.


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (8 Jan 2011)

kfinlay said:


> Cowdenbeath is the closest at 9 miles and a easy cycle at that.


Yep. Pretty much all downhill or flat from Cowdenbeath to Kinross


----------



## MichaelM (8 Jan 2011)

Halfmanhalfbike said:


> Yep. Pretty much all downhill or flat from Cowdenbeath to Kinross



Yep. Except for the uphill bits - into the wind.


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (8 Jan 2011)

MichaelM said:


> Yep. Except for the uphill bits - into the wind.


Well yeah OK there is one uphill bit but the wind's usually at your back


----------



## MichaelM (8 Jan 2011)

Halfmanhalfbike said:


> .......... but the wind's usually at your back



Funny, but when I ride - the wind is usually in my face !


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (23 Jan 2011)

Just come back from a recce of the Red route. In the car tho'!

There are some nasty little short climbs on the route but I think "rolling" best describes it

The extra bit they've added on to avoid Auchterarder is going to be a swine. Lots of 100m steep bits

But...................................the state of some of the back roads is horrendous.

Huge lumps of tarmac everywhere. Potholes, bits washed away. You name it. It was bad enough in the car. Had to creep over some of the worst bits it was so bumpy

If the roads aren't sorted before the event I'm taking at least 4 inner tubes with me


----------



## Gravity Assisted (23 Jan 2011)

This will be my first Sportive in the UK - really looking forward to it.

I have noticed some pretty awful potholes round here - West Lothian. Should make life "interesting".

I have a question - the site says you can start between 9 and 10 - Why? Does anyone really wait til after 9 to start?


----------



## Dalgety Trev (24 Jan 2011)

Gravity Assisted said:


> This will be my first Sportive in the UK - really looking forward to it.
> 
> I have noticed some pretty awful potholes round here - West Lothian. Should make life "interesting".
> 
> I have a question - the site says you can start between 9 and 10 - Why? Does anyone really wait til after 9 to start?



A request for anyone riding (or driving, walking etc) any part of the Sportive Kinross routes. If you see any potholes or really bad bits of road get them logged on http://www.fillthathole.org.uk/

There is no guarantee that they will be fixed but at least the council will be aware of them.

I think the organisers have done a recent (post snow) survey of some of the route & will be doing a full assessment & report to the council in due course.

RE the question on start time. Its because its NOT a race & its NOT a mass start due the obvious issues of releasing 650 riders onto fairly minor open (to other traffic) roads. So a rather generous window has been allocated to allow people to arrive, get registered and leave (in small groups) when they are ready. Its a formula that works well for other sportives. For anyone riding please keep an eye on the website as the time window for registration and starting will be widened due to the increase in numbers.


----------



## Scoosh (24 Jan 2011)

Gravity Assisted said:


> This will be my first Sportive in the UK - really looking forward to it.
> 
> I have noticed some pretty awful potholes round here - West Lothian. Should make life "interesting".
> 
> I have a question - the site says you can start between 9 and 10 - Why? Does anyone really wait til after 9 to start?






Gravity Assisted and



to CycleChat



!


If you are in West Lothian, you can't be far from a CC Ecosse Forum Ride, coming to a route near you .... as soon as the weather improves/ someone arranges one/ we are fit enough to do more than 20km



before the cke stop !






We look forward to meeting you before the Kinross ride



.


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (24 Jan 2011)

scoosh said:


> we are fit enough to do more than 20km



That rules me out then


----------



## Ranger (26 Jan 2011)

Cycled some of the black route (Cleish Hills) today and the Council have got huge sections of the road blocked off and dug up for pothole repairs so keep your fingers crossed.

Still ice and snow on the tops though  and the descent from the Cleish Hills is very tricky at the bottom with lots of leaf debris in the road surface making it quite slick.


----------



## magnatom (14 Feb 2011)

Eek! This ride is fast approaching, and I am particularly unfit. Due to the weather, courses I needed to attend and a multitude of bugs, my commuting (which is my only cycling) has been intermittent. And I am supposed to be doing the black run. Oh joy!


----------



## HLaB (14 Feb 2011)

magnatom said:


> Eek! This ride is fast approaching, and I am particularly unfit. Due to the weather, courses I needed to attend and a multitude of bugs, my commuting (which is my only cycling) has been intermittent. And I am supposed to be doing the black run. Oh joy!



From what Ranger says above the Black route goes over the Cleish Hills you won't really have a problem there. What I can't remember is whether or not it goes Dunning to Path of Condie (through the Ochils); that a harder part (iirc max 21%) but I'm sure you'll be fine; Good Luck!


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (14 Feb 2011)

Just found out the big boss at my work is doing the ride as well. 2 scenarios may result:-

1. As he's much thinner than me he sprints off into the distance and I get dogs abuse from him at work ever after for being a slow git

2. He hasn't trained properly and runs out of steam about half way round. I catch up and overtake him and get dogs abuse from him at work for being a selfish git for not waiting

No win situation for me here I think


----------



## Scoosh (14 Feb 2011)

magnatom said:


> Eek! This ride is fast approaching, and I am particularly unfit. Due to the weather, courses I needed to attend and a multitude of bugs, my commuting (which is my only cycling) has been intermittent. And I am supposed to be doing the black run. Oh joy!



You can change your choice of route .....









> * I have entered the Black route but now feel I am unable to ride that distance**. Can I change the route?*
> If you feel you are unable to complete in your preferred route you will be able to change routes right up until the start of the event. But please try to let us know via the web site contact page at least by the 15 April. Oh and changing routes can also mean upgrading to a harder route if you feel your winter training has gone particularly well.




*** *It's not the distance - it's the hilly bits along the way .....






I have decided to stick with my choice of the Red (middle) route - mainly because I want to enjoy the ride, not put myself under pressure to do the Black one.

I'm not a club racer/rider, I'm not trying to be super-fit and I want to enjoy my day without being too stressed, either before or after.

*AHIP









[*AHIP ?





= Age Hath It's Perks



]


----------



## ACS (14 Feb 2011)

scoosh said:


> I'm not a club racer/rider, I'm not trying to be super-fit and I want to enjoy my day without being too stressed, either before or after.



Its not a race, is it? Prizes? Bragging rights on club night? (not for me anyway)

I'm treating the black route as a challange, start as early as possible finish before the contol closes.

Simples.

May even shout abuse at Mags as he glides past leading the CC fast boys peloton to a dramatic Cav like sprint at the crest of the Path.


----------



## Banjo (14 Feb 2011)

magnatom said:


> Eek! This ride is fast approaching, and I am particularly unfit. Due to the weather, courses I needed to attend and a multitude of bugs, my commuting (which is my only cycling) has been intermittent. And I am supposed to be doing the black run. Oh joy!



Obviously not having ridden with you its impossible to say for certain but my feeling is you wont have any problems unless you attack it too fiercely. 5500 ft climb over 87 miles isnt too strenuous. Whats the time limit?


----------



## adscrim (14 Feb 2011)

HLaB said:


> From what Ranger says above the Black route goes over the Cleish Hills you won't really have a problem there. What I can't remember is whether or not it goes Dunning to Path of Condie (through the Ochils); that a harder part (iirc max 21%) but I'm sure you'll be fine; Good Luck!




The route runs from Path of Condie down into Dunning then back up over Dunning common (3 miles at ca 7%) to the Yetts o Muckart. Means you're coming down arguably the hardest climb in the area but the road from path to Dunning has it's own 20% section that comes straight after a junction (Junction is sharp and blind so you hit 20% from a virtual stand still). I was up there last weekend and there is a lot of debris on the roads (sand, grit and stone). Also the road from Middle Rigg to Path is quite technical so combined with the debris it's not letting you carry a great deal of speed. Shouldn't forget the Wicks o'Baiglie as it has it's own 20% section.


----------



## HLaB (14 Feb 2011)

adscrim said:


> The route runs from Path of Condie down into Dunning then back up over Dunning common (3 miles at ca 7%) to the Yetts o Muckart. Means you're coming down arguably the hardest climb in the area but the road from path to Dunning has it's own 20% section that comes straight after a junction (Junction is sharp and blind so you hit 20% from a virtual stand still). I was up there last weekend and there is a lot of debris on the roads (sand, grit and stone). Also the road from Middle Rigg to Path is quite technical so combined with the debris it's not letting you carry a great deal of speed. Shouldn't forget the Wicks o'Baiglie as it has it's own 20% section.



The routes coming down the steepest part Mags should be fine he's a much better descender than me. I never thought the roads around Wicks O Baiglie were that steep, which section is that?

PS Good Luck All :-)


----------



## magnatom (14 Feb 2011)

HLaB said:


> The routes coming down the steepest part Mags should be fine he's a much better descender than me. I never thought the roads around Wicks O Baiglie were that steep, which section is that?
> 
> PS Good Luck All :-)



Aye, you are a big girls blouse when it comes to descending! 

My problem is that I am a fast descender, so issues with the road surface are certainly of concern. If folks in the area can keep us informed nearer the time that would be great.


I should add, that I have no doubts that I can physically make it around, but I have serious doubts about how much pain and suffering I'll experience as a result! 

Due to a number of things going on this year, my time for sportives will be limited. This might be my only one this year, so it'd be nice to get around before dark!


----------



## ACS (14 Feb 2011)

Banjo said:


> Obviously not having ridden with you its impossible to say for certain but my feeling is you wont have any problems unless you attack it too fiercely. 5500 ft climb over 87 miles isnt too strenuous. *Whats the time limit*?




Info here 

"Riders must finish by 5.00pm" 

With a 9am start and average 11mph on the road you will be in with about 5 minutes spare.


----------



## HLaB (14 Feb 2011)

I've just had a look at the route Mags; you'll have no probs you are going down the steepest bit as said, down the steeper side of the Cleish hill (the bit from about 1:50 in this vid) and it isn't that steep. The Wicks O Bailie isn't that bad either, looking at old GPS tracks it was 15% max which is more realistic IME steep but not too steep, if you know I mean ;-) I remember right it rises up sharply to the M90 but once you are over the bridge its not too bad.

Good Luck Again :-)


----------



## eldudino (14 Feb 2011)

I was up over Dunning at the weekend and the road from Dunning is bad - lots of gravel on the road. The ascent (for me) from Yetts o Muckart was covered in snowy slush! Heard today from a mate that there's snow at Gleneagles today.

Speaking of Muckart - the worst road of the day was the bit from Rumbling Bridge going north. Watch out generally, the whole place is like the Road of Bones at the moment.


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (14 Feb 2011)

eldudino said:


> I was up over Dunning at the weekend and the road from Dunning is bad - lots of gravel on the road. The ascent (for me) from Yetts o Muckart was covered in snowy slush! Heard today from a mate that there's snow at Gleneagles today.
> 
> Speaking of Muckart - the worst road of the day was the bit from Rumbling Bridge going north. Watch out generally, the whole place is like the Road of Bones at the moment.


I was up in Abernethy at the weekend and it's the same over that way. Back roads are a nightmare. I'm going to do a recce (by car) a couple of days before the event. Hopefully, that way I can remember where all the bad bits are. That way I can some confidence on the descents.

If you like I'll post a report here as well.


----------



## scook94 (14 Feb 2011)

eldudino said:


> I was up over Dunning at the weekend and the road from Dunning is bad - lots of gravel on the road. The ascent (for me) from Yetts o Muckart was covered in snowy slush! Heard today from a mate that there's snow at Gleneagles today.
> 
> Speaking of Muckart - the worst road of the day was the bit from Rumbling Bridge going north. *Watch out generally, the whole place is like the Road of Bones at the moment.*



Seem to be the same all over Scotland, I used to marvel at the pristine roads in East Lothian (certainly compared to the state Stirling Council keep their roads) but on yesterday's "Tour of East Lothian" some parts were as bad as I've seen anywhere.


----------



## magnatom (14 Feb 2011)

scook94 said:


> Seem to be the same all over Scotland, I used to marvel at the pristine roads in East Lothian (certainly compared to the state Stirling Council keep their roads) but on yesterday's "Tour of East Lothian" some parts were as bad as I've seen anywhere.



I'm lucky in that the backroad section I commute on has had some resurfacing done, but it is only on certain sections. There is one section that in all honesty looks like they have been shot at with a Messerschmit!


----------



## Telemark (14 Feb 2011)

satans budgie said:


> Its not a race, is it? Prizes? Bragging rights on club night? (not for me anyway)
> 
> I'm treating the black route as a challange, start as early as possible finish before the contol closes.
> 
> ...




 Steer clear of Mag if there are any traffic cones nearby, and/or if Seamab is about on his fixie - you may come off on the UPHILL ... you have been warned  

 
T


----------



## fimm (15 Feb 2011)

Fast descents and rubbish road surfaces... you've got me worried now...


----------



## ACS (21 Feb 2011)

Did the section between Newburgh and over the Wick o'Baiglie (black route) on Sunday morning. Anyone interested in a short report with some images of the second climb of the day?


----------



## ferret fur (21 Feb 2011)

Oooh yes please!!!


----------



## pickup1980 (21 Feb 2011)

yes


----------



## ACS (21 Feb 2011)

I thought it may be useful for those who are not local to this event to ride the route in advance and try and let you gain some insight on what to expect. I am planning to ride other sections in the coming weeks. Sorry it’s out of chorological order, I hope to Falkland Hill (the first challenge) next. 

On Sunday I did a circuit from home which included part of the black route from Newburgh and over the Wick O’Baiglie (197m).

The road through Newburgh is in an average condition with most of the damage being experienced on the inner traffic path. Holding a riding position slightly off centre is recommended but with vehicles parked on your RHS (Shops) and overtaking traffic care is advised. A couple of little undulations between Newburgh and the roundabout at Aberargie will not cause any concern. Road condition is good and be aware of the traffic lights at the bridge. The A913 holds no drama’s take the 2nd exit off the RBT and immediate left towards the second climb of the day.

Left at the crossroads and the start of climb over the Wicks can be seen.






I would describe the climb as a bit of an accumulator, a steady rise to the old railway line and then it kicks again with deceptive sharpness before it settles to a rising plateau, just beyond the bend, on over the motorway bridge and towards the final part of the climb.

Old railway line to the bend before the bridge





The final part of the climb can viewed from the bridge and can be attacked if the first 2 sections have not been to taxing on the legs.





Steady climb with a good surface there is nothing on the section worthy of note. A couple of undulations before the decent towards Glenfarg which is great fun even on a cold day.

There is about 100m section at the top of the climb where the road is in an atrocious state but I did note that road works were in progress.

Happy to answer any questions. Hope this helps 

Climb info

Average: 5.7 %

Length: 2.02 km

Height start: 20 m

Height top: 136 m

Gradient: 116 m

Maximum: 14 % 

Profile


----------



## Waspie (22 Feb 2011)

Thanks Satans Budgie. Very useful.

If you feel any of the other climbs are tougher than Redstone Rigg I would be interested to know, as I'll be off to the bike shop to get a smaller chainring!


----------



## Scoosh (22 Feb 2011)

Waspie said:


> Thanks Satans Budgie. Very useful.
> 
> If you feel any of the other climbs are tougher than Redstone Rigg I would be interested to know, as I'll be off to the bike shop to get a smaller chainring! to do some more training



FTFY !


----------



## Seamab (22 Feb 2011)

eldudino said:


> Speaking of Muckart - the worst road of the day was the bit from Rumbling Bridge going north. Watch out generally, the whole place is like the Road of Bones at the moment.



It's worse coming down from Muckhart when you have a lot of speed - then suddenly you hit that terrible section that looks like it's been carpet bombed. It had deteriorated a lot last year before the winter but now it's an utter disgrace. AVOID!!!


----------



## Seamab (22 Feb 2011)

Telemark said:


> Steer clear of Mag if there are any traffic cones nearby, and/or if Seamab is about on his fixie - you may come off on the UPHILL ... you have been warned
> 
> 
> T



Nothing to worry about on the uphills - i've not entered.... But please do be careful on the downhills in the Dunning area - they can be treacherous.


----------



## eldudino (22 Feb 2011)

Seamab said:


> It's worse coming down from Muckhart when you have a lot of speed - then suddenly you hit that terrible section that looks like it's been carpet bombed. It had deteriorated a lot last year before the winter but now it's an utter disgrace. AVOID!!!



That's the way Scook and I hit it a couple of weeks ago. The best section of road for miles around, 30+mph then it's as if you go through a translocation device and you end up on a Siberian backroad!


----------



## ACS (22 Feb 2011)

Waspie said:


> Thanks Satans Budgie. Very useful.
> 
> If you feel any of the other climbs are tougher than Redstone Rigg I would be interested to know, as I'll be off to the bike shop to get a smaller chainring!



The Featured Climbs

The Rigg 5km / avg 4.5%


----------



## MrRidley (22 Feb 2011)

Looks a nice route, i think i may have done one or two of them, i know i did Cleish hill on the Emra- St Andrews last year, may have done some of the others on either the 3 Glens or Twa Coonties.


----------



## Waspie (22 Feb 2011)

scoosh said:


> FTFY !



Suppose that might just work, unlikely though


----------



## Waspie (22 Feb 2011)

satans budgie said:


> The Featured Climbs
> 
> The Rigg 5km / avg 4.5%




That's food for thought. 

5 hills of a similar gradient to Redstone Rigg, maybe I should have read that page more carefully before I signed up.

Should be fun though, I think...


----------



## ACS (22 Feb 2011)

Waspie said:


> That's food for thought.
> 
> 5 hills of a similar gradient to Redstone Rigg, maybe I should have read that page more carefully before I signed up.
> 
> Should be fun though, I think...



Don't think any of the climbs, and I have been over them all at one time or another are a sapping as the Rigg.

The Rigg also a reputation and most experience the climb during the ToEL, its very early in the season, its ridden in the worst of all possible weathers by a mixture of club riders out to prove a point to their peers and others who are out to survive. Its adventure for the hardiest of soles.

However, in my humble opinion and I'm speaking as the second worst climber on the planet, I think with the majority of the climbs coming in the second third of the route the accumulative effect may prove interesting to those who under-estimate their gearing requirement and perhaps over estimate their levels of fitness.

As a non climber who has never managed to climb the Rigg without stretching my legs I know that I will not be walking on the day. I may be passed while grovelling in the gutter, chewing the stem and stealing all the air for miles around and I may be last in, but I don't care to me the event is just saddle time in preparation for the Snow Roads.


----------



## fimm (22 Feb 2011)

I'm going to cry.
















(I knew I shouldn't have looked at those pictures of the hills...)


----------



## GAVSTER (22 Feb 2011)

Redstone Rigg is about 9k long - the only climb in this event that is really quite tough is Dunning Common and that's a lot more steady than the Rigg and half the length.

I really like Dunning Common - it's a lovely climb - just get into a nice gear and pedal and don't try and bomb up and you're fine. The Rigg is vicious steep in places and more exposed so there's a lot more wind usually too.

On the way into Dunning there's a nasty hairpin which I always never get any speed onto but you can just blast up that and get a breather at the top.

I just wish I was joining you guys for this but didn't enter in time.

Lots of audaxes instead for me


----------



## HLaB (22 Feb 2011)

As I posted previously the climbs go down the steepest sections at Stronachie - Path of Condie - Dunning, the Cleish Hill. The Dunning route they are taking is just a long consistent drag and the Cleish hills from the south are pretty flat (and you'll enjoy a view over the loch). Knockhill was a regular haunt for me in the past and like Cleish, it aint much. Its a year or so since I did the Wicks O Baiglie iirc you are lured in to a false sensation as the area is completely flat at first but it then rises up sharply to the motorway once you are over that though, it relaxes ant the further climbs aren't as bad. Its been a while since I've been up the Lomond Hills too but I cant remember anything awkward.

Good Luck All,

If its good weather you get some good views.


----------



## edindave (22 Feb 2011)

I think I feel slightly better about the Red Route now, to be my first sportive... 
Me and my better half managed a wee jaunt up Redstone Rigg into a SE wind complete with snow/sleet/rain last Sat a.m. bl00dy hard work too!


Edit: sorry that might have sounded a bit of a brag. It really was on my physical limit - really... I just about managed it without stopping and no more. Me on my hybrid with 50/36 11-32T rear cog; just checked and her hybrid is a 50/36 12-27T rear... and she was out of the saddle on the steepest bit and not even in the lowest gear apparently!
And I was worried if she would make it lol


----------



## sleekitcollie (23 Feb 2011)

Waspie said:


> Thanks Satans Budgie. Very useful.
> 
> If you feel any of the other climbs are tougher than Redstone Rigg I would be interested to know, as I'll be off to the bike shop to get a smaller chainring!



oh dear Redstone Rigg bad memorys on that hill  hope none as steep


----------



## scook94 (23 Feb 2011)

sleekitcollie said:


> oh dear Redstone Rigg bad memorys on that hill  hope none as steep



and we went over it in the easy direction, next time we'll have to show you the ToEL side...


----------



## adscrim (23 Feb 2011)

I've just read the sportive kinross newsletter and was delighted to find out that all entrants are going to receive a spotive kinross mug and coaster as a momento!


----------



## magnatom (23 Feb 2011)

Will you all please stop talking about the hills! You're just putting the fear of God into me!!


----------



## HLaB (23 Feb 2011)

magnatom said:


> Will you all please stop talking about the hills! You're just putting the fear of God into me!!


Hills, they are exactly that, ie not mountains nothing you haven't tackled before


----------



## magnatom (23 Feb 2011)

HLaB said:


> Hills, they are exactly that, ie not mountains nothing you haven't tackled before



Aye, but I'm a big girls blouse! 

I'll just need to find the time to get a few Crow Road climbs in before then!


----------



## Waspie (23 Feb 2011)

satans budgie said:


> Don't think any of the climbs, and I have been over them all at one time or another are a sapping as the Rigg.



That's good to hear. Long drags I can handle it's the steepness of the Rigg climb towards the end that gets me. Not had to walk yet but have been very,very close. Not sure I would have managed on the ToEl if there was cars on the other side, I used the whole width of the road to reduce the gradient.


----------



## pickup1980 (23 Feb 2011)

Had a look at the entrants to find my name down as a senior i'm only 30 makes me look old


----------



## kfinlay (26 Feb 2011)

Finally managed to get out on the road today - 1st time since November




I have been able to do some turbo work but with illness, then hospital, then pups and always work getting in the way time has just disappeared. Worked out as expected, not too good on steeper hills but decent cadence otherwise. So that was 25 miles done and have 8 weeks till this sportive - looks like I've got plenty work to do or I'll never get around the black route




ANyone want to share the laterne rouge


----------



## adscrim (26 Feb 2011)

I was up over Dunning common today and I'm pleased to report that the road is in reasonable condition. There is a really poor section just at the entrance the the Simon Howie factory (just at the foot of the climb) but other than that, it's fine.

The descent is also pretty clear, the odd pothole on the first half but nothing much and plenty time in sight. The road moves onto an older section before the Yett's but this doesn't last long.

All in all, pretty good.


----------



## edindave (27 Feb 2011)

Red Run Recce Sun 13 Mar - I'm heading from Edinburgh to do this and can offer a lift for another (maybe two - but I've only ever managed two bikes on my rack!



)



Anyone else doing this/interested?


----------



## HLaB (1 Mar 2011)

I took a slow jaunt over the Cleish hills today, probably the least challenging bit of the black run. On the whole its in not too bad condition the sections which the council patched last year are still fine and there was only one pothole I can recall northbound. The only slight problem there's a lot of gravel in the middle of the road, particularly on bends. If any body want to see the road condition or needs a good sleep, I've uploaded a video to youtube. (My blurb at 6:50 ish was 'would it really have hurt to go 2mm in to the verge').
My disclaimer though I was on 37mm tyres, a road bike may not think its as good 

I've not bothered to up load but I came up Knockhill too, as you would expect being an A road, is bit smoother surfaced there the odd pothole on that too though but nothing to serious and you've more room to avoid them.


----------



## kfinlay (6 Mar 2011)

HLaB said:


> I took a slow jaunt over the Cleish hills today, probably the least challenging bit of the black run. On the whole its in not too bad condition the sections which the council patched last year are still fine and there was only one pothole I can recall northbound. The only slight problem there's a lot of gravel in the middle of the road, particularly on bends. If any body want to see the road condition or needs a good sleep, I've uploaded a video to youtube. (My blurb at 6:50 ish was 'would it really have hurt to go 2mm in to the verge').
> My disclaimer though I was on 37mm tyres, a road bike may not think its as good
> 
> I've not bothered to up load but I came up Knockhill too, as you would expect being an A road, is bit smoother surfaced there the odd pothole on that too though but nothing to serious and you've more room to avoid them.



I was doing some hills repeats on the north side of Cleish hill today and certainly agree about the gravel at the hairpin and bends on the lower half (steeper bits) of the hill. Feeling better about hills after that but still behind target although been trying to get more miles in even if it's on the turbo after work.
Keep them legs spinning everyone and I'll see ye on the day.


----------



## ferret fur (6 Mar 2011)

anyone know what the proportion of entrants are red/balck?


----------



## adscrim (8 Mar 2011)

Sportive Kinross are talking about hiring a street sweeper - although the £68/t waste disposal charge is making them think twice!


----------



## Dalgety Trev (9 Mar 2011)

Just a reminder The "Red Route Recce" this Sunday. 09:30 from the Loch Leven Community Campus, Kinross. Details at

http://www.sportive-kinross.co.uk/mail/RedRouteRecce.pdf


----------



## eldudino (9 Mar 2011)

adscrim said:


> Sportive Kinross are talking about hiring a street sweeper - although the £68/t waste disposal charge is making them think twice!



I thought it was £56/t... or is that green-waste?

If they do go down that (awful pun) route, they'll be taking half the roads in Fife to the tip!


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (10 Mar 2011)

Any of you lot going on this Sundays recce.? I prob will but depends on the weather. It's been bloody windy round here


----------



## pickup1980 (10 Mar 2011)

i'm planning on going depending that its not snowing


----------



## kfinlay (11 Mar 2011)

I'm going too if the weather is ok, plan on picking up the group just south of Scotlandwell then will leave the group at Dunning and head home via Dunning Glen (Black Route) instead of the Auchterarder route. 
Makes it 67 miles for me which is enough at this time as my max ride so far this year has only been 25 miles; I can't see the recce being fast and they will probably stop so I should be fine.

If the weather is bad then more time with Sufferfest Angels or being Hunted on the Turbo.


----------



## ACS (11 Mar 2011)

Quote from kinrosscyclingclub@yahoogroups.co.uk received by email at 11:35

Guys

As the forecast for Sunday is pretty poor and we have cancelled the red route recce here is an alternative route which keeps us below 600ft virtually the whole time and therefore out of any snow that might be lying! It's about 35 miles and makes bit more use of the main roads than one would ordinarily prefer, but it should be safer. 

http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=215226

Hope to see you all Sunday well wrapped up of course!

Zarbio

> 
> STOP PRESS
> 
> The Red recce run planned for this SUNDAY has been POSTPONED until
> Sunday 27th due the current and continuing inclement weather.
>


----------



## aberal (11 Mar 2011)

satans budgie said:


> Quote from kinrosscyclingclub@yahoogroups.co.uk received by email at 11:35
> 
> Guys
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting that - I was thinking of going along and may have missed that. As it is, I reckon any recce will still be weather dependent.


----------



## kfinlay (25 Mar 2011)

Red Recce Run planned for this Sunday 27th March - bit of a change in the route but all looks to be good weather wise. I'll be doing it but may break away at Dunning and head home via Dunning Glen instead of going through Auchterarder/Gleneagles/Glendevon. 
Anyone else got need a few miles in their legs?

From the Newsletter:

*The Red Route Recce - Rescheduled*

_Rescheduled due to bad weather earlier in the month. The Kinross Cycling Club will be hosting an open reconnaissance of the Sportive Kinross Red route this coming Sunday, the 27th March. Anyone interested in joining the club or anyone intending to ride our Sportive is welcome to come along. Leaving Kinross Loch Leven Community Campus at 09:30 sharp, we will miss out the first part of the official Red route, instead going directly from Kinross to Aberargie via Glenfarg. The pace will be dictated by who turns up on the day. But expect it to be at a level typical of riders competing in a 100Km plus sportive event. From there the Red route will be followed out to Dunning, around the north of Auchterarder and back over Glen Eagles, Glen Devon, Yetts O Muckhart, Crook Of Devon and then to Kinross.

You can find the route at
http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=216255 
_


----------



## Telemark (25 Mar 2011)

Mind the change to summer time  

T



P.S. Off-topic: How are the wee dogs  , Kevin?


----------



## kfinlay (26 Mar 2011)

Telemark said:


> P.S. Off-topic: How are the wee dogs  , Kevin?



Absolutely mad wee devils but great, leaving us in 2 weeks so Tracey will be heartbroken! They are all sold so Tracey will have plenty cash to splash. She said I could use it for a new bike - what a woman




- but I said she should treat herself as she always put the family before herself. The new owners have really appreciated being able to see them develop with the photos on the website I made and we are delighted we have managed to find fantastic homes for them all. See them HERE


----------



## Scoosh (26 Mar 2011)

kfinlay said:


> Red Recce Run planned for this Sunday 27th March -.........
> 
> Anyone else got need a few miles in their legs?



- can't do the Recce Run ....





- .... doing the Moffat Toffee 200k to get some km in ..... 












.... ->



!


----------



## Seamab (26 Mar 2011)

Seamab said:


> It's worse coming down from Muckhart when you have a lot of speed - then suddenly you hit that terrible section that looks like it's been carpet bombed. It had deteriorated a lot last year before the winter but now it's an utter disgrace. AVOID!!!



Update - this road (A823) is now closed for repair (re-opening Monday) between Yetts O Muckhart and Rumbling Bridge. I also noticed a sign at the Yetts O Muckhart end last week, that the Dunning Glen road (B934) was closed at the Devon bridge - not sure how long that is for or if it is now re-opened?


----------



## kfinlay (26 Mar 2011)

Cheers for that Seamab, looks like we will just head east on the A91 then cut down to Crook O Devon from there, hope the club have recce'd the recce


----------



## kfinlay (27 Mar 2011)

Good turn out today, maybe 50-60 riders who generally split up into slow, medium and fast. I went with the medium bunch but it broke up before Bridge of Earn. We got back together at Dunning but there was confusion about the route through or around Auchterarder. The bunch I was with went through it and then out to Glendevon. The bunch got really split up on the rise up through the town and onto Glendevon but I was delighted to stick with the front guys even though my legs were tiring badly.

All in all a good day out that could have been a bit better organised but I was using it more to get miles in my legs as i hadn't done more than 25 road miles this year - turbo work and Sufferfest videos have definitely helped over the rubbish winter. Hope anyone else that was out today had a good ride in the


----------



## Seamab (27 Mar 2011)

kfinlay said:


> Good turn out today, maybe 50-60 riders who generally split up into slow, medium and fast. I went with the medium bunch but it broke up before Bridge of Earn. We got back together at Dunning but there was confusion about the route through or around Auchterarder. The bunch I was with went through it and then out to Glendevon. The bunch got really split up on the rise up through the town and onto Glendevon but I was delighted to stick with the front guys even though my legs were tiring badly.



I cycled out to Kinross and went out with fast group. There were a few club members who seemed to know the route. Instead of going into Auchterarder we turned right heading to Aberuthven (seems the wrong way intuitively) and then took a sharp left uphill just as we came into the village which took us out south of Auchterarder and onto the Crieff/Muckhart road just south of Muirton.
I left the group at the Yetts O Muckhart and headed back to Dollar.

It was a nice run in good weather and the club members were very friendly. I'm not sure how much of the actual route was missed out - but this run was really easy and mostly flat.

Just to show how much easier it is riding in a group - i spent 28mins of the ride freewheeling and still came in with an avg speed of 18.6mph. Right enough i spent most of my time at the back to avoid crashes


----------



## pickup1980 (27 Mar 2011)

Went a long to day good ride .
Kev were you wearing a green and white etape jersey


----------



## kfinlay (27 Mar 2011)

Yep a green/white Etape Caledonia MacMillan Jersey. I found it okay but tried pretty hard on the hilly bits and was on the front a fair bit - just wanted to get an idea of how much I need to do for the Sportive in 4 weeks. How did you go Pickup1980? Hope you drove over ! I cycled up from Cardenden and back so an extra 23 miles but not complaining. Will need to get my butt over Lomond hill a couple of times soon.


----------



## themightyw (27 Mar 2011)

Haha you know I was cycling behind you for an hour or so, and remembered you from the recce ride we did last year for the Etape Cal. Wondered if it was you, and was going to say something.

Was a fantastic day of riding. There was a degree of confusion over routes, but everyone seemed to end up going roughly the right way, and will be very different with all the marshalls on the day. Roads seemed in pretty good nick to considering (apart from one or two spots).

Have been off the bike for 5 months or so, so found it fun but was slower than I hoped. Great day out in cracking countryside though.


----------



## pickup1980 (28 Mar 2011)

Was behind you after they all stopped for a rest then driffted back, done ok struggled near the end not used to my new bike and lack of winter training .
But good day


----------



## Dalgety Trev (28 Mar 2011)

KCC were overwhelmed at the very large turnout. The original intention was for a club member to guide small groups around. In the end there were just too many for this to work. Also groups that started off with a “guide” soon split up and sub groups ended up going their own way (sometimes the wrong way) On the 23 April the routes will be fully signed and marshals will be deployed at strategic points. If anyone is not able to ride the club would much appreciate you volunteering for marshalling on the day.


----------



## kfinlay (28 Mar 2011)

Cheers guys, I was just trying to stay nearer the front to keep out of trouble in case the roads were bad. themightyw (Chris?) pity you've been off the bike for so long - hope it was nothing serious and good that your back on the road again.
Pickup (sorry but not good with names! Ian?!) I found the long drag up through Auchterarder High St then round and up through Glendevon not too steep but wanted to try and keep a higher cadence and push myself to get a good idea of where I am for the black route in 4 wks. I was shattered by the time I cycled home but had recorded the Criterium Intl and watched the World Track Championships while Tracey served me recovery food


----------



## pickup1980 (29 Mar 2011)

ITS CRAIG, DID FANCY THE BLACK ROUTE BUT THINK I'LL STICK TO THE RED DO THE BLACK NEXT YEAR


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (29 Mar 2011)

Sportive Kinross have just announced that the Red Bull team will be present around the route. If they look like this it could well cause some crashes !!


----------



## kfinlay (29 Mar 2011)

If they are there then my ave speed will go up and a couple of mph




more likely to be the Red Bull Mini and the promotion lasses in racing overalls

Craig, sorry buddy, I'm better at remembering faces than names


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (2 Apr 2011)

Is anyone else doing this ride worried about their lack of fitness. BECAUSE I AM !!!!!!!!


----------



## kfinlay (2 Apr 2011)

Me too as last weeks recce knackered me and that only had one long hill through Glendevon, no Lommond, Wicks o Baiglie or Knockhill! 
Going out to Lommond hill to try some hill repeats tomorrow to gauge my fitness and plan for the last couple of weeks.

I see you live in Edinburgh, my mate is doing the black route with me and on his way home from work he does hill repeats on Kames Road up the side of the zoo to practice - 0.7km long and 70m ascent so a steady 10%. Good practice for ye if you worried about the hills at all.
The road up, Lommond hill to the big antennas averages 10% too but is 3 times longer! (figures from BikeHike). 
Keep those legs spinning!


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (2 Apr 2011)

To do some hill work I usually go west to the Bathgate hills. The road up to Cairnpapple/Beecraigs has some steep bits! The hill at Kingscavil is also a bugger.
I'm only ( only  ) doing the Red route. 
Good luck on the day


----------



## kfinlay (2 Apr 2011)

Any maps or route pics? I'm always on the look out for some good different routes to try and I could meet my mate at the Forth Bridge then head out that way.


----------



## HonestMan1910 (2 Apr 2011)

Was too late to register for this but will be marshaling on the day so hope to see a few faces that i know


----------



## HLaB (2 Apr 2011)

kfinlay said:


> Any maps or route pics? I'm always on the look out for some good different routes to try and I could meet my mate at the Forth Bridge then head out that way.



I did this ride a few years ago and have done a few other variations on the ride since you could easily join it at Kirkliston.


----------



## kfinlay (3 Apr 2011)

Looks like a good run there HLaB, Will add it to my 'library' to do in the coming weeks/months, just depends how much life gets in the way


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (3 Apr 2011)

Don't know if this link works but here's one route I often do

http://www.bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=120204


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (3 Apr 2011)

Halfmanhalfbike said:


> Don't know if this link works but here's one route I often do
> 
> http://www.bikeroute...x?course=120204


Bugger did'nt work


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (3 Apr 2011)

This should work now

http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=224079


----------



## kfinlay (3 Apr 2011)

Hey cheers, I like choices





Went to try some hill repeats today and it didn't go well



so go more work to do than I hoped between now and 23rd. Plus the mate I was doing the sportive with has been floored with some weird virus and has little chance of making it. I tend to train to ensure I keep up with him but now it's taken the wind out my sails a wee bit as I know I can complete the route without any more major training. Still plan on trying some more hills next week but doing just the top 1Km and repeat from their instead of the full 2.2km each climb.
As for 23rd, I'll always find someone to tag along with even for a wee bit, did fine on the Etape Cal so will be fine on Kinross. Lets hope for some dry weather at least


----------



## Seamab (3 Apr 2011)

kfinlay said:


> Me too as last weeks recce knackered me and that only had one long hill through Glendevon, no Lommond, Wicks o Baiglie or Knockhill!



I did the Wicks O'Baiglie to Yetts of Muckhart section of this route today and it was very hard. No comparison i'm afraid to the Red route and that was with several hills missing i believe.

I'm not sure how long it is until the big day but my advice is to pace yourself and try to get in the wheels to conserve energy if you can. Don't go off like the proverbial bat out of hell - rest assured the field will be going backwards long before the end.

Underestimate this route at your peril - it's very very hard.

Also, take care on the descents around Path of Condie and down to Dunning. There's a lot of mud and gravel on these narrow roads.

Best of luck!


----------



## kfinlay (3 Apr 2011)

Think I'll do a run out that way next weekend as thats the hardest section of the black run taking in about 1000m of climbing. Agree about pacing though as I can't see there being too many big groups going around - 600 spread out due to a 2 hr start window. Looking forward to it though, thanks for the heads up Seamab


----------



## aberal (3 Apr 2011)

Halfmanhalfbike said:


> Is anyone else doing this ride worried about their lack of fitness. BECAUSE I AM !!!!!!!!



Yup. Me too. I reckon I'm at least a month or two off being fit enough to feel confident. And that was before I developed the saddle sore in the last few days which put the kybosh on my training ride this weekend and will probably keep me off the bike for a week. Just hope it clears up in time. But I'm not sure I'm looking forward to this now...


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (5 Apr 2011)

aberal said:


> Yup. Me too. I reckon I'm at least a month or two off being fit enough to feel confident. And that was before I developed the saddle sore in the last few days which put the kybosh on my training ride this weekend and will probably keep me off the bike for a week. Just hope it clears up in time. But I'm not sure I'm looking forward to this now...



I'm the same. Going to have a few anxious moments leading up to the day but I'm sure that even if I have to grovel round in last place I'll still enjoy it!


----------



## Sitka (6 Apr 2011)

I'm the same too. I reckon I am about a month behind where I need to be. I am going to have to rely on "positive mental attitude" to get round!


----------



## fimm (6 Apr 2011)

I'm feeling a little less nervous, but this will still be my longest ride ever...

Who else is in for what? Shall we do a list? (Does CycleChat do Lists? I'm still quite new round here...)


----------



## ACS (6 Apr 2011)

fimm said:


> I'm feeling a little less nervous, but this will still be my longest ride ever...
> 
> Who else is in for what? Shall we do a list? (Does CycleChat do Lists? I'm still quite new round here...)



A list

SB - Black route (in a audax style  ) planning an 8.30 start. Number: 343


----------



## fimm (6 Apr 2011)

A list

SB - Black route (in a audax style  ) planning an 8.30 start.
fimm (plus boyfriend) - black route.


----------



## adscrim (6 Apr 2011)

A list

SB - Black route (in a audax style  ) planning an 8.30 start.
fimm (plus boyfriend) - black route.
Adam - Black route


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (6 Apr 2011)

A list

SB - Black route (in a audax style  ) planning an 8.30 start.
fimm (plus boyfriend) - black route.
Adam - Black route
HMHB - Red Route (still longest ride ever tho') Number is 92


----------



## ACS (6 Apr 2011)

Halfmanhalfbike said:


> A list
> 
> SB - Number 343. Black route (in a audax style  ) planning an 8.30 start.
> fimm (plus boyfriend) - black route.
> ...


----------



## aberal (6 Apr 2011)

A list

SB - Number 343. Black route (in a audax style  ) planning an 8.30 start. 
fimm (plus boyfriend) - black route.
Adam - Black route
HMHB - Red Route (still longest ride ever tho') Number is 92
aberal - Red route. Number 103. Also planning a 8.30 start on the ground that there's an outside chance I would still be cycling at midnight...


----------



## Sitka (6 Apr 2011)

A list

SB - Number 343. Black route (in a audax style  ) planning an 8.30 start. 
fimm (plus boyfriend) - black route.
Adam - Black route
HMHB - Red Route (still longest ride ever tho') Number is 92
aberal - Red route. Number 103. Also planning a 8.30 start on the ground that there's an outside chance I would still be cycling at midnight... 
Sitka - Number 87 - Red Route. 8.30 start.


----------



## Scoosh (6 Apr 2011)

A list

SB - Number 343. Black route (in a audax style  ) planning an 8.30 start. 
fimm (plus boyfriend) - black route.
Adam - Black route
HMHB - Red Route (still longest ride ever tho') Number is 92
aberal - Red route. Number 103. Also planning a 8.30 start on the ground that there's an outside chance I would still be cycling at midnight... 
Sitka - Number 87 - Red Route. 8.30 start.
Scoosh - RED Route Number 94


----------



## boydj (6 Apr 2011)

A list

SB - Number 343. Black route (in a audax style  ) planning an 8.30 start. 
fimm (plus boyfriend) - black route.
Adam - Black route
HMHB - Red Route (still longest ride ever tho') Number is 92
aberal - Red route. Number 103. Also planning a 8.30 start on the ground that there's an outside chance I would still be cycling at midnight... 
Sitka - Number 87 - Red Route. 8.30 start.
Scoosh - RED Route Number 94 
BJ - Black - #522 - early start - probably late finish


----------



## themightyw (6 Apr 2011)

I'm down to do the red route, but might go for the black route if I'm feeling brave... will be taking SB's approach, though, and taking it MIGHTILY slowly.


----------



## edindave (6 Apr 2011)

A list

SB - Number 343. Black route (in a audax style  ) planning an 8.30 start. 
fimm (plus boyfriend) - black route.
Adam - Black route
HMHB - Red Route (still longest ride ever tho') Number is 92
aberal - Red route. Number 103. Also planning a 8.30 start on the ground that there's an outside chance I would still be cycling at midnight... 
Sitka - Number 87 - Red Route. 8.30 start.
Scoosh - RED Route Number 94 
BJ - Black - #522 - early start - probably late finish
edindave - red 84; mrs edindave - red 86: planning an 08:30 start


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (6 Apr 2011)

Looks like we could form our own mini-peleton


----------



## kfinlay (6 Apr 2011)

A list

SB - Number 343. Black route (in a audax style  ) planning an 8.30 start. 
fimm (plus boyfriend) - black route.
Adam - Black route
HMHB - Red Route (still longest ride ever tho') Number is 92
aberal - Red route. Number 103. Also planning a 8.30 start on the ground that there's an outside chance I would still be cycling at midnight... 
Sitka - Number 87 - Red Route. 8.30 start.
Scoosh - RED Route Number 94 
BJ - Black - #522 - early start - probably late finish
edindave - red 84; mrs edindave - red 86: planning an 08:30 start
kfinlay - black, #494 - start easy and try to build up speed as I go - doing a wee recce at weekend so will know better how I'll get on then.


----------



## ACS (6 Apr 2011)

themightyw said:


> I'm down to do the red route, but might go for the black route if I'm feeling brave... will be taking SB's approach, though, and taking it MIGHTILY slowly.


Chris

Measured and stately, aiming to enjoy the day and if I'm last to roll in so be it. As I have already hinted its a training run for me as I am planing to enter the mighty Snow Roads in late May, about half distance and about third climbing so it will be a good indicator . If I struggle then I leave it another year, if not then game on.

My number is 343, give us a shout on your way past or I will throw headless Jelly Babies at you!


----------



## ACS (6 Apr 2011)

kfinlay

I'm thinking of riding the Kinross, P of C, Dunning and Cleich loop/section on Saturday, no timings as yet. Will be on the Tricross with a green Carridice going slowly on the up bits


----------



## themightyw (6 Apr 2011)

Just so you know, the Kinross CC are a mighty friendly bunch, and are heading out doing sections of the route many Sundays in the run up, and welcome people along for company. Feel free to contact me if you want to come along to get used to the area. Several groups of riders ranging from fast lads to slow arses like me.


----------



## Waspie (7 Apr 2011)

A list

SB - Number 343. Black route (in a audax style  ) planning an 8.30 start. 
fimm (plus boyfriend) - black route.
Adam - Black route
HMHB - Red Route (still longest ride ever tho') Number is 92
aberal - Red route. Number 103. Also planning a 8.30 start on the ground that there's an outside chance I would still be cycling at midnight... 
Sitka - Number 87 - Red Route. 8.30 start.
Scoosh - RED Route Number 94 
BJ - Black - #522 - early start - probably late finish
edindave - red 84; mrs edindave - red 86: planning an 08:30 start
kfinlay - black, #494 - start easy and try to build up speed as I go - doing a wee recce at weekend so will know better how I'll get on then.
Waspie - black #552 - aiming for an early start. Looking forward to it, I think. Will be the longest cycle of the year so far.


----------



## sleekitcollie (7 Apr 2011)

A list

SB - Number 343. Black route (in a audax style  ) planning an 8.30 start. 
fimm (plus boyfriend) - black route.
Adam - Black route
HMHB - Red Route (still longest ride ever tho') Number is 92
aberal - Red route. Number 103. Also planning a 8.30 start on the ground that there's an outside chance I would still be cycling at midnight... 
Sitka - Number 87 - Red Route. 8.30 start.
Scoosh - RED Route Number 94 
BJ - Black - #522 - early start - probably late finish
edindave - red 84; mrs edindave - red 86: planning an 08:30 start
kfinlay - black, #494 - start easy and try to build up speed as I go - doing a wee recce at weekend so will know better how I'll get on then.
Waspie - black #552 - aiming for an early start. Looking forward to it, I think. Will be the longest cycle of the year so far. 
Sleekitcollie RED 146 will be at start early and finish late


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (7 Apr 2011)

Im going to have to tape a list of numbers to remember to my handlebars at this rate!


----------



## ferret fur (7 Apr 2011)

OK. Is there anybody doing the Kinross Sportive who is _not_ on CycleChat?


----------



## Scoosh (7 Apr 2011)

Halfmanhalfbike said:


> Im going to have to tape a list of numbers to remember to my handlebars at this rate!






ferret fur said:


> OK. Is there anybody doing the Kinross Sportive who is _not_ on CycleChat?



It's much easier - all the CycleChat folk will be wearing their CycleChat shirts/colours - won't they ?


----------



## ACS (7 Apr 2011)

scoosh said:


> It's much easier - all the CycleChat folk will be wearing their CycleChat shirts/colours - won't they ?



Only if I can borrow a full fat boy verson from someone


----------



## HonestMan1910 (7 Apr 2011)

sleekitcollie said:


> A list
> 
> SB - Number 343. Black route (in a audax style  ) planning an 8.30 start.
> fimm (plus boyfriend) - black route.
> ...



HM1910 - marshal on the black/blue route crossover point at Glenfarg


----------



## kfinlay (7 Apr 2011)

satans budgie said:


> kfinlay
> 
> I'm thinking of riding the Kinross, P of C, Dunning and Cleich loop/section on Saturday, no timings as yet. Will be on the Tricross with a green Carridice going slowly on the up bits




Hi SB, 

Pity I can't do saturday as we have the new owners of all our pups coming that day and I'll have to console Tracey as she'll be heart broken when they all leave. I'll keep an eye out for if I do make it out - I always keep an eye out for you mainly when passing the coffee shop in Milnathort.





Kev


----------



## ferret fur (10 Apr 2011)

Curse this weather! It will never last for two weeks. Get ready for wind & rain on the day


----------



## kfinlay (10 Apr 2011)

Seamab said:


> I did the Wicks O'Baiglie to Yetts of Muckhart section of this route today and it was very hard. No comparison i'm afraid to the Red route and that was with several hills missing i believe.
> 
> I'm not sure how long it is until the big day but my advice is to pace yourself and try to get in the wheels to conserve energy if you can. Don't go off like the proverbial bat out of hell - rest assured the field will be going backwards long before the end.
> 
> ...



Have to agree with the above, did Wicks o'Baiglie then round to Path of Condie into Dunning then out through Dunning Glen to Yetts of Muckart. First time for WoB and that had a couple of steep bits on there eh, the rest was just loooooonnngggg dragging hills. Great day though and it's helped me know where I am for the day. I met a guy on a Bianchi near the top of Dunning Glen, had a good wee chat down to YoM - he is doing the Black route too - good luck mate, might see ye on the day.

Next week I think I'll do Kinross round to Lommond Hill then up to Newburgh and back through Wicks o B to see what that sections like. Lets all pray for at least a dry day pls


----------



## ACS (10 Apr 2011)

Did a variation of the route on Saturday. Not too bad, on the run down off the P of C towards Dunning there is a sharp nasty right-hander. Caught me out a bit ended up locking up. There is a small run off area but its very, very rocky. The decent to Dunning deserves some respect.

I found the speed of traffic traveling down the A91 from the Yetts O' Muckhart to the left turn for Blairingone a little disconcerting, couple of close passes at speed. The run is down hill, the road surface is good but a high level of traffic awareness is recommended.

The road over Cleish hill is narrow, single lane with passing places. The road edges or in poor condition so holding a position in the middle of the road is recommend.

I found the route to be challenge, if the weather on the day was like Saturday then hydration is going to be my primary concern.


----------



## adscrim (11 Apr 2011)

satans budgie said:


> if the weather on the day was like Saturday then hydration is going to be my primary concern.




Don't foget Sunburn! I too was out on the route on Saturday and have some lovely pink arms to show for it. Not to mention one pink calf (although to be more accurate, as I had knickers on it's more like half a pink calf!).


----------



## fimm (11 Apr 2011)

A slightly re-ordered list

SB - Number 343. Black route (in a audax style  ) planning an 8.30 start. 
fimm (#474) (plus boyfriend) - black route.
Adam - Black route
BJ - Black - #522 - early start - probably late finish
kfinlay - black, #494 - start easy and try to build up speed as I go - doing a wee recce at weekend so will know better how I'll get on then.
Waspie - black #552 - aiming for an early start. Looking forward to it, I think. Will be the longest cycle of the year so far. 

HMHB - Red Route (still longest ride ever tho') Number is 92
aberal - Red route. Number 103. Also planning a 8.30 start on the ground that there's an outside chance I would still be cycling at midnight... 
Sitka - Number 87 - Red Route. 8.30 start.
Scoosh - RED Route Number 94 
edindave - red 84; mrs edindave - red 86: planning an 08:30 start
Sleekitcollie RED 146 will be at start early and finish late 

HonestMan1910 - marshal on the black/blue route crossover point at Glenfarg 

Edited to add: Magnatom was in for the black route too.


----------



## ACS (14 Apr 2011)

This thread has gone very quiet?

All to busy doing secret training


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (14 Apr 2011)

satans budgie said:


> This thread has gone very quiet?
> 
> All to busy doing secret training



I wish! 50 miles last week aint enough!


----------



## ACS (14 Apr 2011)

Halfmanhalfbike said:


> I wish! 50 miles last week aint enough!



Tapering down then


----------



## Scoosh (14 Apr 2011)

50 miles - I should be so lucky ....

Had a horrible sore throat -> chesty cough -> headachey -> a bit better over the past 2 weeks.
Still not fully ready to go riding yet, though.
Did 3.6 km to the shops and back yesterday




- the most I have done in 15 days



.


Glad I'm only doing the red route, then .....


----------



## sleekitcollie (15 Apr 2011)

scoosh said:


> 50 miles - I should be so lucky ....
> 
> Had a horrible sore throat -> chesty cough -> headachey -> a bit better over the past 2 weeks.
> Still not fully ready to go riding yet, though.
> ...



i had the same a cpl weks ago lost over a week on the bike . im on holiday now till start of may  so hope to get out a few small runs , 
also im looking to cycle the forth & clyde / union canals from bowling 2 edin sometime during my time off work . any thoughts on if i should do it week b4 kinross or leave it till week after . i know its all flat but still nearly 70 miles & dont want 2 over do it b4 kinross


----------



## kfinlay (15 Apr 2011)

No reason for you not to do it before just don't go too hard - use it as a check to ensure you can go the distance. The just take it easy on the run up to Kinross during next week. Hope you get a decent day to do it or at least get e west wind to blow you home


----------



## sleekitcollie (15 Apr 2011)

kfinlay said:


> No reason for you not to do it before just don't go too hard - use it as a check to ensure you can go the distance. The just take it easy on the run up to Kinross during next week. Hope you get a decent day to do it or at least get e west wind to blow you home



cheers hope the winds blowing in the right direction as well


----------



## HLaB (15 Apr 2011)

sleekitcollie said:


> i had the same a cpl weks ago lost over a week on the bike . im on holiday now till start of may  so hope to get out a few small runs ,
> also im looking to cycle the forth & clyde / union canals from bowling 2 edin sometime during my time off work . any thoughts on if i should do it week b4 kinross or leave it till week after . i know its all flat but still nearly 70 miles & dont want 2 over do it b4 kinross



Just make sure its dry; I've never been beyond Falkirk but some sections between Edinburgh and there are pretty narrow and poorly surfaced. Its a couple of years since I've been along it but heading west its fairly wide and well paved to Westerhailes but after Ratho its pretty muddy. A gentle ride as long as its not the day before will be perfect for keeping your legs rolling.


----------



## kfinlay (17 Apr 2011)

Mmmm! did the black route Kinross, Lomond round to Wicks o Baiglie then back to Kinross, pretty breezy and couldn't really get my legs going for some reason. Hope I can stick to my plan of a steady start then (legs willing) push for a stronger finish. Hope you're all ready for next week, let's hope it's a great day


----------



## Gravity Assisted (17 Apr 2011)

I'm really looking forward to this now.

Not been out on the bike a huge amount due to the weather and running training but this weekends ride really got me in the mood.

I'll be doing the Red route, not as long as my longest ride but definitely the longest this year.


----------



## HLaB (17 Apr 2011)

kfinlay said:


> Mmmm! did the black route Kinross, Lomond round to Wicks o Baiglie then back to Kinross, pretty breezy and couldn't really get my legs going for some reason. Hope I can stick to my plan of a steady start then (legs willing) push for a stronger finish. Hope you're all ready for next week, let's hope it's a great day



Did you do the full route kf ? the last 3 times I've been through Dunning, there has been a sign up saying the road is shut after 8miles.

Hope you all get it as nice as today but without the wind.


----------



## magnatom (18 Apr 2011)

Hi guys,

Just popping in to say I'm looking forward to this weekend.....sort of! 

I've only done two popper training runs, one taking in Crow Road, and one taking in Tak Ma Doon and Crow Road, so the black route should be interesting! (I have been doing my commuting of course!)

How do the hills on the sportive compare to Crow Road and Tak? Of course the real issue is the number of hills, not the individual climbs.

Anyway my rider number is 346 and I will probably be wearing my CycleChat top (see I still like this place!).

Maybe see a few of you there?!

(P.S. there is a wee competition on my blog. Can you guess my time?! )


----------



## aberal (18 Apr 2011)

adscrim said:


> Don't foget Sunburn! I too was out on the route on Saturday and have some lovely pink arms to show for it. Not to mention one pink calf (although to be more accurate, as I had knickers on it's more like half a pink calf!).




Looking like sunblock should be on the tick list for the weekend... hotter than the Algarve


----------



## Seamab (18 Apr 2011)

HLaB said:


> the last 3 times I've been through Dunning, there has been a sign up saying the road is shut after 8miles.



There are works at the bridge crossing the River Devon near Yetts O' Muckhart. I went up Dunning Glen from Muckhart on Saturday and bikes/pedestrians can get through a narrow gap but not cars. Could be a bottleneck if repairs not completed in time.The "Road closed" signs are still up today.


----------



## Seamab (18 Apr 2011)

magnatom said:


> How do the hills on the sportive compare to Crow Road and Tak? Of course the real issue is the number of hills, not the individual climbs.



The Crow Rd is a nice level climb and the Tak Me Doon a steep roller coaster. I think the Dunning climb is the most like the Crow Rd - it's probably the longest (expect 20mins at least of constant climbing). Stronachie is a steady climb not very steep. Wicks O' Baiglie (12%), Path Of Condie are like Tak Me Doon - lots of steep sections PoC has 25% on the hairpins. The whole Wicks o' Baiglie up past Glenfarg is pretty much constant climbing although it levels off through the village. There's a wee 20%er just as you come out of Glenfarg up past a church. The Lomond climb i've only done once ages ago - i think there's one steep bit that doesn't last long. Powmill/Knockhill is not too bad normally (but it will be bad with all those climbs in your legs) just as you think you're there comes the steepest bit after the Saline turnoff. The Cleish climb is from the easy side.

None are monsters individually, but taken together it's going to be an extra hard day. If you average around 15mph you'll be doing well on this one.

Bon chance. Just a pity i can't be there to suffer with you


----------



## HLaB (18 Apr 2011)

I went over the Lomond Hills last week, from north to south cant remember which way you guys are doing it; I think its a bit steeper and technical coming from the north and the descent is fun even for a bad descender like me  Although at 38mph I got a snakebite. I also found out later my mud guard had cracked and was rubbing against the tyre.


----------



## Scoosh (18 Apr 2011)

*BLACK, RED and BLUE ALERT ! 38mph snakes on the Lomond Hills *







The climb over the Lomond Hill from the south is the easier way - nothing to serious there.

Aiming to go over tomorrow and go up and down to remind myself how "nothing to serious" it really is



....


----------



## HonestMan1910 (18 Apr 2011)

Seamab said:


> There are works at the bridge crossing the River Devon near Yetts O' Muckhart. I went up Dunning Glen from Muckhart on Saturday and bikes/pedestrians can get through a narrow gap but not cars. Could be a bottleneck if repairs not completed in time.The "Road closed" signs are still up today.




Was at a plannign meeting tonight and this bottleneck should be widened on the day to take intoaccount the event


----------



## Zarbio (19 Apr 2011)

Seamab said:


> There are works at the bridge crossing the River Devon near Yetts O' Muckhart. I went up Dunning Glen from Muckhart on Saturday and bikes/pedestrians can get through a narrow gap but not cars. Could be a bottleneck if repairs not completed in time.The "Road closed" signs are still up today.



I'm one of the organisers. We are and have been in discussion with the council about the repairs. They have assured us the bridge will be open to cyclists to pass through on the day of the event. Enjoy the day guys.


----------



## themightyw (19 Apr 2011)

I'll be there. Since I'm barely able to do any significant riding at all this year due to moving house and some other gubbins I've decided to basically use the Sportive as one great big, evil training run. I've therefore switched from the red route to the black, but I genuinely intend to trundle round at a snail's pace. Number 174.


----------



## themightyw (19 Apr 2011)

SB - Number 343. Black route (in a audax style  ) planning an 8.30 start. 
fimm (#474) (plus boyfriend) - black route.
Adam - Black route
BJ - Black - #522 - early start - probably late finish
kfinlay - black, #494 - start easy and try to build up speed as I go - doing a wee recce at weekend so will know better how I'll get on then.
Waspie - black #552 - aiming for an early start. Looking forward to it, I think. Will be the longest cycle of the year so far. 
Mighty W - black #174 - will be wearing a Kinross Sportive top (received it today - looks great) and riding a black Trek. Early start.

HMHB - Red Route (still longest ride ever tho') Number is 92
aberal - Red route. Number 103. Also planning a 8.30 start on the ground that there's an outside chance I would still be cycling at midnight... 
Sitka - Number 87 - Red Route. 8.30 start.
Scoosh - RED Route Number 94 
edindave - red 84; mrs edindave - red 86: planning an 08:30 start
Sleekitcollie RED 146 will be at start early and finish late


----------



## Scoosh (19 Apr 2011)

Being a bit realistic (don't I sound just like your parents



) I don't think there is much chance of starting at 0830 (for me at any rate). Every other cyclist wants to get away as soon as poss and hammer round/doodle about/use it as a training run



, so I am not even going to aim for 0830.



I'll aim for 0900 and if I'm away by 0930, I'll be quite happy, have clearer roads, there will be loads to catch and I'll hopefully enjoy my ride into the bargain.






How about a CC Red Route peloton leaving at 0915 ? Any takers ??


I'll be driving over from N Embra, leaving here about 0745-0800.

I can take 4 bikes + riders, so up to 3 guests if required. Anyone want/need a lift ?


----------



## HonestMan1910 (19 Apr 2011)

Scoosh, i'll be at the start for around 0830 before heading off to my marshalling point at Glenfarg, black/blue route area


----------



## ferret fur (20 Apr 2011)

I'm beginning to get quite excited now. Hope the weather forecasts are right


----------



## themightyw (20 Apr 2011)

I'm getting blooming terrified, but it should be a cracking day out, and my 2 year old and 5 year old daughters have been hard at work baking reward cakes for you all 

Edit: You do all like your cakes pink and glittery, right?!?


----------



## aberal (20 Apr 2011)

ferret fur said:


> I'm beginning to get quite excited now. Hope the weather forecasts are right



Seems to have changed today. Earlier in the week, forecast was sunny - now it's thundery showers. BBC


----------



## eck (20 Apr 2011)

themightyw said:


> Edit: You do all like your cakes pink and glittery, right?!?


Am I too late to enter?


----------



## pickup1980 (21 Apr 2011)

I'm down for the red route 160, the only thing that will get me through it will be the cakes


----------



## MichaelM (21 Apr 2011)

eck said:


> Am I too late to enter?



Search for Zarbio, then promise him the world...


----------



## Scoosh (21 Apr 2011)

themightyw said:


> ...... my 2 year old and 5 year old daughters have been hard at work baking reward cakes for you all
> 
> Edit: You do all like your cakes pink and glittery, right?!?



Is there any other kind ??? (especially for all us 2 and 5-year olds




)

Are they specially CC Ecosse 'branded' ?






[and 2 x 5 and 2 x 5 and ..... as required



]


----------



## fimm (21 Apr 2011)

Pink and glittery cakes, sounds good :-)
Won't they be sending us off in batches, seeing as what it isn't a race if you see what I mean?
If it is sunny, I'll be wearing an orange and black top with "UKC" on it. If it is cold and wet I'll be wearing my Edinburgh Triathletes coat, which is purple and black and white.

(Actually, if my limited previous experience of these things is anything to go by "I'm female and I'm doing the black route" might be distinctive enough...  )


----------



## HLaB (21 Apr 2011)

aberal said:


> Seems to have changed today. Earlier in the week, forecast was sunny - now it's thundery showers. BBC


The BBC and the met frequently dont get it right until 12 hours before, the bbc are now showing occasional sunshine for Saturday and the met (for the near by Glenrothes) are showing overcast but still.
Good Luck all, I'm sure you'll get cracking weather; after all the sun always shines in Fife...................................at 35,000 ft


----------



## adscrim (21 Apr 2011)

HLaB said:


> The BBC and the met frequently dont get it right until 12 hours before, the bbc are now showing occasional sunshine for Saturday and the met (for the near by Glenrothes) are showing overcast but still.
> Good Luck all, I'm sure you'll get cracking weather; after all the sun always shines in Fife...................................at 35,000 ft




Luckily 35,000 ft is the high point on the climb over dunning common!


----------



## magnatom (21 Apr 2011)

themightyw said:


> SB - Number 343. Black route (in a audax style  ) planning an 8.30 start.
> fimm (#474) (plus boyfriend) - black route.
> Adam - Black route
> BJ - Black - #522 - early start - probably late finish
> ...



Oi! you missed me off that list! 

magnatom #346 Riding the Black Route for his sins. I have space for two bikes from Torrance or surrounding area if that helps anyone?


----------



## ferret fur (21 Apr 2011)

> Seems to have changed today. Earlier in the week, forecast was sunny - now it's thundery shower



Back to sunny intervals. dunno why they bother


----------



## ACS (21 Apr 2011)

Black route of doom

SB - #343 - 8.30 start
fimm #474 (+ boyfriend)
Adam - 
BJ - #522 - Early start 
kfinlay - #494 - 
Waspie - #552 - Early start
Mighty W - #174 - Early start 
magnatom - #346

Red route

HMHB - #92
aberal -#103 - 8.30 start 
Sitka - #87 - 8.30 start
Scoosh - #94 - not as early start
edindave - #84 - 8.30 start
mrs edindave - #86 - 8:30 start
Sleekitcollie - #146 - early start


----------



## fimm (21 Apr 2011)

Oh, incidentally, I won't be cycling with my boyfriend (well I guess we'll start together!) - he is much faster than me and it wouldn't be fair on him to expect him to wait for me, neither of us would enjoy the day. We're coming from Edinburgh but going to Aberdeen afterwards so can't help with lifts.


----------



## adscrim (21 Apr 2011)

Black route of doom

SB - #343 - 8.30 start
fimm #474 (+ boyfriend)
Adscrim - #344
BJ - #522 - Early start 
kfinlay - #494 - 
Waspie - #552 - Early start
Mighty W - #174 - Early start 
magnatom - #346

Red route

HMHB - #92
aberal -#103 - 8.30 start 
Sitka - #87 - 8.30 start
Scoosh - #94 - not as early start
edindave - #84 - 8.30 start
mrs edindave - #86 - 8:30 start
Sleekitcollie - #146 - early start


----------



## fimm (22 Apr 2011)

Route map and disclaimer printed out. 
The red and black routes overlap in a few places - you might end up seeing the same riders more than once! 
Should be fun, good luck everyone!


----------



## ACS (22 Apr 2011)

Bike washed, cleaned and lube applied to all the usual places, squeaky front brakes fixed, kit including gels and bars gathered, paperwork printed and signed.
Weather might have a cooling effect on those of us who may take more than 4hrs - 30 mins, best take a jacket I think.  

Battery's renewed in the lantern rouge.

See you on the road


----------



## aberal (22 Apr 2011)

satans budgie said:


> Bike washed, cleaned and lube applied to all the usual places, squeaky front brakes fixed, kit including gels and bars gathered, paperwork printed and signed.



Ditto. Spent the afternoon cleaning it down and lubing... Still convinced I'll go and forget something on the day. 

Annoyingly though, my bike has developed a sort of double click - can't track it down at all. Even the LBS couldn't trace it. I'm going to have to live with it until it wears out of falls off, whatever it is.


----------



## Gravity Assisted (22 Apr 2011)

HI.

I drove and cycled some of the Red Route today (and back through Dunning Common on the black route, the bridge has a very narrow lane for cyclists).

The route looks really nice and not too many potholes. There are luminous yellow signs at all the junctions so noone should be able to get lost (?).

Should be a good day out.

Simon


----------



## HonestMan1910 (22 Apr 2011)

Gravity Assisted said:


> HI.
> 
> I drove and cycled some of the Red Route today (and back through Dunning Common on the black route, the bridge has a very narrow lane for cyclists).
> 
> ...



Marshalls also on duty at main switch over points on the route


----------



## ACS (22 Apr 2011)

HM1910 can I say 'thank you' to you and everyone else who is donating their time so us mad fools can have what I am sure will be a great day out in the saddle.

The great unsung heroes of the day.


----------



## HonestMan1910 (22 Apr 2011)

satans budgie said:


> HM1910 can I say 'thank you' to you and everyone else who is donating their time so us mad fools can have what I am sure will be a great day out in the saddle.
> 
> The great unsung heroes of the day.



I'll be at Glenfarg to ensure the blue and black routes split and follow the right routes, see you all there and remember to smile at the camera  

Have a good day one and all.


----------



## kfinlay (22 Apr 2011)

Well, bike ready, Clothing sorted, drinks done and energy bars in the oven (mmmm a yummy smell too)
Had pasta and tuna for dinner and it will be a bowl of porridge for breakie. 
So leave home at 0800hrs to cycle up to Kinross, meet my mate John there (and maybe some others from here) then set off once registered and go my number/chip attached. Hope to return home by 1600hrs after 110 miles (and an ave of 15-16mph if I don't count the time signing on and off).
This early in the season I don't know if I'll manage that, do better or worse I just like to have some sort of target to consider on the way around especially as it will be my longest ever ride. Whatever happens I'm sure it will be an enjoyable day. Look forward to seeing you guys (n gals), I'll be on a red/white Vitus (not the Canyon SLX 9.0 Pro I've been dreaming of for months now) and wearing Black/White Cinelli clothing with the red/white/black helmet - what a tart eh


----------



## kfinlay (22 Apr 2011)

satans budgie said:


> HM1910 can I say 'thank you' to you and everyone else who is donating their time so us mad fools can have what I am sure will be a great day out in the saddle.
> 
> The great unsung heroes of the day.




+1, Couldn't have said it better, salute!


----------



## themightyw (22 Apr 2011)

Have a blast folks. Not feeling wildly optimistic I'll make it round the black route, but should be a laugh all the same.

Take care all!


----------



## aberal (22 Apr 2011)

kfinlay said:


> +1, Couldn't have said it better, salute!



Yep. +2 It's fairly obvious that a lot of people have put a lot of effort into this and are to be congratulated.


----------



## eck (22 Apr 2011)

Hope everyone has a great day oot tomorrow - have fun and be safe. Even more fun to be had at the Snow Roads in 3 weeks.


----------



## magnatom (22 Apr 2011)

+1 with regards to the helpers, organisers and marshals. 

I'm aiming to leave Torrance before 7am (in the car of course!) to start as early as I can. If warm enough, I'll have my CycleChat jersey visible and be riding a silver/grey Kinesis Racelight Tk. No idea how long I will take, 6 hours would be nice, but I have no idea what my long distance fitness is like, I could get surprised either way! 

Hope to see a few of you guys.


----------



## ferret fur (23 Apr 2011)

Now: *That* was cold. Completely misjudged the weather. After first 30 miles I thought the people around me were overdressed. By the end I was close to being hypothermic. I was struggling to change gear and hold on to the bars 

Great route, though. Well done to everyone involved in organising it.


----------



## HLaB (23 Apr 2011)

I went for a club run this morning round Fife and it turned really wet luckily we got round before the worst of it, the sun's out now


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (23 Apr 2011)

Just got finished before the real rain started. Great event tho'. Well done to the organisers. Saw a couple of cyclechatters on the way round as well but only got talking to Magnatom at the 1st feed halt. You guys are fast!


----------



## HonestMan1910 (23 Apr 2011)

well done to all


----------



## MichaelM (23 Apr 2011)

ferret fur said:


> Now: *That* was cold. Completely misjudged the weather. After first 30 miles I thought the people around me were overdressed. By the end I was close to being hypothermic. I was struggling to change gear and hold on to the bars
> 
> Great route, though. Well done to everyone involved in organising it.



It's really nice out now - in stark contrast to this morning !


----------



## gmac190 (23 Apr 2011)

Fantastic day, thanks to all the guys and girls who helped out and made this Sportive run very smoothly. The only thing they didn't sort was the weather!!!


----------



## big al (23 Apr 2011)

Great day, thanks to organisers. Weather just added to the challange.

Hope the guys that came off on the descent into Falkland were okay. 

Black run next year!


----------



## edindave (23 Apr 2011)

Hear hear... conditions were bad for the riders, but truly awful for those marshalling and helping. Hats off to them and many thanks.





We had a great day... and it's nice to see the sun again now if a little late!


----------



## sleekitcollie (23 Apr 2011)

edindave said:


> Hear hear... conditions were bad for the riders, but truly awful for those marshalling and helping. Hats off to them and many thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agree
it was a really good day . my 1st sportive and i really enjoyed it . nice to catch up with a few CC 's as well 
passing the accedent on the desent to falkland brought back bad memorys .  hope those guys r are all ok ,


----------



## Scoosh (23 Apr 2011)

At least I managed 300metres before my mechanical this time



(previous time was 200m



).

I started late - second last group - and was doodling along, when Waspie came up for a chat and BANG ! - the saddle bolt sheared.





Back to the start, thence to Leven Cycles in Kinross, new saddle bolt and back to the ride.

Started to catch some Blue-skins



by the bottom of Lomond Hill. Got my first Red-skin



after Freuchie, stopped to render assistance to a stuck chain before Newburgh and picked up a few more skins before a flat after Dunning



.

At least the sun was out by the time I finished (shows you how late I was)






I've had better rides, I've had wetter rides.

Marshalls -


----------



## boydj (23 Apr 2011)

gmac190 said:


> Fantastic day, thanks to all the guys and girls who helped out and made this Sportive run very smoothly. The only thing they didn't sort was the weather!!!



Terrific organisation - good facilities at the start and finish, loads of helpers and fantastic home baking at the feed stops. Can't help but wonder if the organisers overdid the praying for it not to be too hot on the day, though 

Everybody was remarkably understanding and patient with the delayed start. Got to agree with the comments on the course - the black course was tough, but fair - though the weather didn't help with the tricky descents. The Etape should be a dawdle (relatively) after this.

Definitely one for next year.


----------



## Scoosh (23 Apr 2011)

sleekitcollie said:


> agree
> it was a really good day . my 1st sportive and i really enjoyed it . nice to catch up with a few CC 's as well
> passing the accedent on the desent to falkland brought back bad memorys .  hope those guys r are all ok ,



I did wonder if it were ......


----------



## HonestMan1910 (23 Apr 2011)

scoosh said:


> I did wonder if it were ......



You stole that very thought from my mind, i heard from one of the motorcycle guys and Stewart immediately sprung to mind


----------



## sleekitcollie (23 Apr 2011)

no it wasnt me this time , i was going very slow on the desent there 
scoosh sorry to hear about ur mechanicals . i caught up with a guy just after 1st feed station , same bike as u , mudguards , thought it was CC top under his waterproof . head gear very simmilar to what u ware . as i drew level i said "hi Dave . how u doing " .. it was bit embarrising when it wasnt u at all


----------



## ACS (23 Apr 2011)

What can I say. First sportive, retained possession of the lantern rouge, got wet, stuffed my face with the best tasting tablet ever, climbed a few hills, met some very supportive riders and bacon rolls at the end.


----------



## kfinlay (23 Apr 2011)

Sorry but that was nae fun in that weather: up to Glenfarg it was good and the weather wasn't really an issue but once the rain started to get heavier it just became a physical challenge. 
I did have other issues on the day which didn't help as I suddenly got really bad cramp going up the wee steep bit in Glenfarg - 15 mins stretching helped a bit but had to spin as much as possible - again cramp hit me going up the steep bit at Path O' Condie and by Dunning I was uncontrollably shaking and feeling really sick. Don't know what caused it as I was reasonably well dressed up to that point and felt great until Glenfarg. When I started again at Dunning for some reason my bike was making bad noises from the bottom bracket - possibly damaged having been forced to ride through a bad pothole on the run down to Milnathort when caused a loud cracking sound. Still I kept on going and got round, getting a real soaking on the second half of the route. Still glad I did it but no I didn't enjoy it. Did think it was well organised but would have prefered a bit better variety at the feedstops - home baking is great but sugar doughnuts and cheap oat and raison bars weren't great for the nurishment and the water kept running out at Dunning. I actually went into the pub and had some soup to warm me up and try to help my cramp by massaging my legs. If I hadn't I couldn't see me completing the second half as I was no longer feeling sick and had warmed up a lot.

So a lot of my issues were not to do with the actual event but the further I rode the worse the weather got, I was still determined to complete the route and glad that I did. One a better day it would be a great event just a bit better feed stops pls. I'm sure lessons will be learned and for a first event it was very well done.


----------



## magnatom (23 Apr 2011)

I have to say I really enjoyed today. I agree the weather did get pretty poor for the second half of the ride, but I was concentrating so much on trying to get up the hills....yes there were a few... that I didn't really notice it too much. 

The hills (black route) were certainly very varied, some with steep sections, some long and continuous etc. I especially liked the section which had a 1:6 drop followed immediately by a 1:6 climb! 

I certainly enjoyed the food on offer, and as has been mentioned that oatmeal tablet was nice!

I suppose my experience is coloured by the fact that I really surprised myself with my time. I managed the Black Route in 5 hours 23 mins (rolling time)!  (16 mph average)

Mind you I'm feeling knackered now! Good day, and I intend to be back next year.

(P.S. I'll write up a full review on my blog. )


----------



## aberal (23 Apr 2011)

Well I enjoyed that all in all, but bloody hell, that was WET!!! The red route was very lovely, quite hard and the truth of the matter is, the Gods were laughing at us. It seemed to rain at the worst possible time for those who organised this - and that was all out of their control. What was in their control was the organisation, the routes themselves and the feedstops and end events, and in truth, they cannot be faulted. Hats off - the boys done good...



I'll be back next year and will recommend it definitely. Sorry that I didn't catch up with anybody here - rode the whole ride on my own more or less, but none the worse for that. 79 miles! I've been cycling as an adult since I was 27 and that was the longest I have EVER cycled. Great...


----------



## magnatom (23 Apr 2011)

Oh, forgot to add, great to meet some of you guys today! I'll try and get out on a few CC rides this year....promise!


----------



## HLaB (23 Apr 2011)

Congrats All; it was pretty damp & mucky on the DCC club ride today but we managed to get around before it turned torrential ! We thought we might see somebody on the Knockhill road but it was to wet to hang around!


----------



## Smout (23 Apr 2011)

Ooo how good was that! But sheesh it was hard work



An the weather could have been just a little better eh (but in a strange way I liked it too). 

V happy to have completed my 1st ever sportive and my longest ride by quite a long way



I'd only ever cycled 32 miles in one go before an that was back in late February (when it was just the worst weather ever - no doubt edindave report on that journey - good as my training for today afterall tho). Also did an October 30 miler over the Forth Bridge (which at the time was a hill for me) and back! Especially pleased as I had been worried the marathon I completed 2 weeks ago may bite my butt later in the ride - it tried mind you





Thanks to edindave for keeping me going when I thought it might break me afterall somewhere on the climb after 50 miles !

Also thanks to the organisers and marshals and tray bakers (nom nom especially that first stop with the tablet - i'd been counting down the miles to 29



- fitted really well round our own 'nutrition' plan - fabulous baker brother thingos and for me nuun tablets with a refill of water at the first stop) 

Mibbe next year I'll be ready to upgrade to the black



Need to learn to go downhill tho eek! An prolly upgraded to a road bike by then *scurries of to hide before edindave reads that bit*


----------



## Scoosh (23 Apr 2011)

Smout said:


> Ooo how good was that! But sheesh it was hard work
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Smout and



to CycleChat - though I suspect you have been 'lurking with intent'








on completing your first sportive



and your longest ride



. Glad you "enjoyed" it 





I suspect edindave may have ideas along those lines too .....


----------



## themightyw (23 Apr 2011)

Satan's Budgie is a lying so and so! I finished a good 10 mins after him and he knows it. No lanterne rouge for you, Andy!

Purely from a personal perspective, that was one of the mentally toughest rides I've ever done in my life (and I've ridden 120 miles with a broken hand). Haven't done more than 40 miles this year so I knew switching from the red route to the black route was going to be hell but I hadn't counted on _that_ weather. Freezing, exhausted, and ready to crawl into my bed. BUT - that's exactly what I hoped. Plan was to use the black route as a 'do or die' training run, and it was spot on. Organisation was second to none in my view. Great shame that no-one got to see just how beautiful some of those roads are when you can see further than 25 metres.

Great to see a couple of CCers - and congrats to SB for kicking my ass.

A good ride, but also nice to be sitting here showered, warm, well fed and with a large supply of cold beers


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (23 Apr 2011)

OK folks time to fess up. Times are now online. My comps battery decided to die 1/2 way round so I had no idea how I was going


Me (male over 50 class) red route 5:30.53 Whoo Hoo!!!. Was expecting well over 6hrs


----------



## ACS (24 Apr 2011)

Halfmanhalfbike said:


> OK folks time to fess up. Times are now online. My comps battery decided to die 1/2 way round so I had no idea how I was going
> 
> 
> Me (male over 50 class) red route 5:30.53 Whoo Hoo!!!. Was expecting well over 6hrs



male over 50 black route 7:14:17. I had hoped to scrape under 7 hours but I think I will make this next years challenge.

I had no idea of my average speed as my Garmin developed a fault at the start. If I had known I may have been tempted to push on a bit. No matter finished, no hill walking and I lived to tell the tale. 

Now, about next year............................................................


----------



## aberal (24 Apr 2011)

M - Over 50 RED 05:41:53. Deid chuffed with that. I also expected over 6hrs, especially with the cold and wet seeping into the muscles at the end. The Cateye recorded 5:27:33, so spent 14 mins faffing about at food stations and comfort stops. That was also my fastest average speed this year at 14.5mph as well as my longest ever. Black route next year? Looks pretty fearsome....


----------



## pickup1980 (24 Apr 2011)

i done the red in a very poor time 06:09:40 did hope to do it in at least 5 BUT THE RAIN AND CRAMP killed my spirite.

Is their any other sportives like this soon, done the twa wee coonties last year but not seen it on the site.


----------



## eck (24 Apr 2011)

pickup1980 said:


> i done the red in a very poor time 06:09:40 did hope to do it in at least 5 BUT THE RAIN AND CRAMP killed my spirite.
> 
> *Is their any other sportives like this soon, done the twa wee coonties last year but not seen it on the site.*


Ok, Audaxes and not sportives, but may I be permitted a shameless plug for a couple of local-ish events on Saturday 14 May, from Kirriemuir, which may be of interest to survivors of the Kinross epics.
The fairly epic Snow Road 300k and the easy peasy Potter for Tea 100k still have places left. Only £8 for the 300k and £4 for the 100k AND you get a feed including bridies and beer at the finish. 
I put a post somewhere else* on here with links to maps of the route, and entry details are on the AUK website here

I think a couple of CCers have already entered the PfT and I'm expecting one from Satan's Budgie soon. In fact I'm counting on him, as a veteran of both previous editions, to accept promotion to the position of Captaine de la Route. 

(AFAIK, pickup1980, the Twa Wee Coonties isn't on this year.)

* https://www.cyclechat.net/


----------



## aberal (24 Apr 2011)

eck said:


> I put a post somewhere else* on here with links to maps of the route, and entry details are on the AUK website here




I had a look at this, coz I'm interested. I'd heard of the Snow Roads before, from Scoosh. Which at 300km over a couple of the highest climbs in Scotland seemed fairly stoopid, but somehow within the bounds of possibility. Then I had a look at some of your other rides. The Border Raid/Only for Softies/Mull of Kintyre - 600km IN A DAY?




ARE YOU PEOPLE AFF YER HEIDS!!!???? What the....





Seriously though - how many people actually take part in something as epic as that? There can't be many people with the stamina, strength or even inclination to take on a 600km/360 mile ride, surely?


----------



## AuldAl (24 Apr 2011)

Hard was right for me! Managed to do the black in 6 hrs 36 mins, but missed the turning for the last wee hill being hassled by the cold monsoon and lorries so landed up in Kelty & had to climb back up to the finish.

But chuffed with my performance as an over 60.

It was interesting being overtaken by all the youngsters going uphill & then pass them as they missed the bend on the 1:6 down through over enthusiastic descending. Just as well there was a gravel slipway off.

Plus a big thanks for all the chat to everyone.


----------



## sleekitcollie (24 Apr 2011)

my time on the Red route was 5.46 cateye riding time was 5.03 so i faffed about lots at stops , but did also stop to help with a puncture ( the guys pump had broken ) / never looked at my time till 4hrs 45 and was pushing 2 get under 5 hrs but had 2 slow up coming through kinross with traffic etc , was pretty happy with my time till i saw some of the other times


----------



## fimm (24 Apr 2011)

That was WET.





6:32 total time, 6:13 rolling time according to my garmin. Happy enough with that, given that it was 40km further than I've ever cycled before. Hoped early in the day to be nearer to 6 hours, but then got awful stomach cramps - they started on the way out of Dunning and I'm hoping that all that caused it was eating my doughnut



too fast and not some combination of energy drink and gels. Things got really bad on the way up to Knockhill and that slowed me down quite a lot. I didn't really feel better until I got off the Cleish Hills descent and the nice marshal on the junction told me I only had 4 miles to go! I then hoofed it back to Kinross. Only 20 women did the black, according to my boyfriend's study of the results.

The climbs weren't too bad - I thought the Wicks o' Balglie one was the toughest - the Dunning one was just long.

+ whatever to all the comments about the marshals and organisation - it must have been tough being stood out in all that weather.

I saw two men wearing CycleChat tops - one was an older man with red sleeves under the top, not in the queue at the start, and the other was younger and had black sleeves - I wondered if that was magnatom. I should perhaps have gone and said hello. (I have to confess I thought I might catch him up - but if that was magnatom, now I know his time, there's no way I'd have caught him!)


----------



## fimm (24 Apr 2011)

HonestMan1910 said:


> I'll be at Glenfarg to ensure the blue and black routes split and follow the right routes, see you all there and remember to smile at the camera
> 
> Have a good day one and all.



Oh, I remember you - I suspect I wasn't the only person to joke that they wanted to change to the blue route at that point! (The black went left and straight up a steep little hill.)


----------



## themightyw (24 Apr 2011)

AuldAl said:


> Hard was right for me! Managed to do the black in 6 hrs 36 mins, but missed the turning for the last wee hill being hassled by the cold monsoon and lorries so landed up in Kelty & had to climb back up to the finish.
> 
> But chuffed with my performance as an over 60.
> 
> ...



You're not from Cupar by any chance are you?


----------



## edindave (24 Apr 2011)

scoosh said:


> I suspect edindave may have ideas along those lines too .....



Yep definitely, can't make my mind up which bike to get though!!!








Something has to be done to prevent images like this appearing at sporting events!






(Those shorts must hold about 2 litres of rainwater by the way



)






(I have paid for the official photo - but couldn't wait to use it



(great photos available now by the way - recommended!)

I was well chuffed with my time on the Red Route 

Chip time 05:19:01. 
Garmin elapsed time 05:19:04; Moving time 04:55:50; Ave moving speed 16mph




Ann (Smout) was 05:19:03 - how romantic, we crossed the line together













I'm certainly feeling a lot more comfy about Etape now.. and so is Ann! Even on *hybrids*!


----------



## magnatom (24 Apr 2011)

fimm said:


> I saw two men wearing CycleChat tops - one was an older man with red sleeves under the top, not in the queue at the start, and the other was younger and had black sleeves - I wondered if that was magnatom. I should perhaps have gone and said hello. (I have to confess I thought I might catch him up - but if that was magnatom, now I know his time, there's no way I'd have caught him!)



Hi Fimm, Yes that would have been me in the top with black arm warmers. You definitely should have said hello!  I saw a few ladies on the Black and I wondered if it was you!

The other would have been Scoosh I imagine. I didn't see anyone else in CycleChat tops.

My official time was 5 hours 39mins. I had to wait in a queue for a wee at the first feed stop! 

Really pleased. So I've been given the ok for another sportive this year. What should I go for? My thoughts are the Ken Laidlaw at the moment. What do you think?

I try and get my review of the event on my blog tomorrow evening.


----------



## magnatom (24 Apr 2011)

Oh and this is me. I will be buying the shot as I quite like it, despite my belly hanging down a bit!


----------



## AuldAl (24 Apr 2011)

themightyw said:


> You're not from Cupar by any chance are you?



No a foreigner from East Lothian, foreigner as in 'Not Frae Fife'


----------



## fimm (25 Apr 2011)

magnatom said:


> Hi Fimm, Yes that would have been me in the top with black arm warmers. You definitely should have said hello!  I saw a few ladies on the Black and I wondered if it was you!


Sorry. I was talking to some people that my boyfriend knows but I hadn't met before, and was slightly reluctant to go "excuse me while I go and talk to somebody I think I know from the internet!!!". 

(Boyfriend clocked 5h26 total time, 5h15ish garmin time - he'd have liked to be 10 - 15 minutes quicker than that, but was happy enough. I managed to be faster than he expected, again... he'd had his shower and was wandereing back to the car, and said hi to the guys doing the timing, one of whom he knows slightly, and he said something along the lines of "Isn't this weather awful? Poor F is still out in it..." "No," said the timing man, "She's finished...")


> My official time was 5 hours 39mins. I had to wait in a queue for a wee at the first feed stop!


I saw the queue and decided I didn't need to join it. I watered a tree somewhere on Dunning Common instead - even with the faff of getting off the road, I think that was quicker than queuing!


> Really pleased. So I've been given the ok for another sportive this year. What should I go for? My thoughts are the Ken Laidlaw at the moment. What do you think?


The only other Sportive I've done was the Skye Beag organised by Hands On Events:
http://www.handsonevents.co.uk/
Skye's great, but might be a bit too short notice for you now? How about the Bealach Mor? That would be a challenge!


----------



## ACS (25 Apr 2011)

Thought I would join in. Yes I am blowing that hard and its only minutes into the ride


----------



## Scoosh (25 Apr 2011)

fimm said:


> I saw two men wearing CycleChat tops - one was an older man with red sleeves under the top, not in the queue at the start,......... I should perhaps have gone and said hello.



Indeed it was -



- my disguise wasn't adequate, then



?

I was keeping back for a later start but hadn't planned on being even later



.

For me, it was much more like an audax - riding alone, with an occasional other rider around; sadly, most of them were actually slower than I was, so no group riding/tow round for me



.

Time became not-an-issue, as I had my saddle-bolt incident, then stopped to assist a jammed chain, then had a flat, then began not to enjoy it ... and I knew about the short-cut past Duchally - but resisted the temptation



, so 6.35 total.





Too late to have my photo took, too






Maybe fimm is right ....... an old man ....... 




So who is coming to join MrRidley and I on the Snow Roads



???


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (25 Apr 2011)

Since some of you have posted pics of yourselves in action  Here's mine, don't laugh too much at the stomach. It's all muscle honest. And this was only a few miles in!. Bloody steep hill tho'


----------



## fimm (25 Apr 2011)

scoosh said:


> Maybe fimm is right ....... an old man .......



Oh, Scoosh  I only said you were *older* than Magnatom!  

I think most of us, who were not with someone who we'd agreed to ride together with, ended up on our own during the second part of the ride, when the three routes split. My boyfriend was eventually caught up by someone he knew and they worked together for the last stretch which he said was a good thing.


----------



## ferret fur (25 Apr 2011)

if there was one thing i would change on this sportive apart from the weather it is this ^. When the Red & Black routes split I was left on my own as the other 5-6 guys took a left  It would be nice to get everyone on the same route riding together so we all didn't end up doing the last half of the event solo. Dunno how you achieve this: Staring in route batches perhaps?


----------



## Scoosh (25 Apr 2011)

magnatom said:


> The other would have been Scoosh I imagine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are a couple of others I've seen which have caught the eye.


Saturday 27 August - Highland Perthshire Challenge - 100 miles, 1255 m of climbing (and descending



)
Saturday 3 September - Tour of Tweedale - 50, 70 90 mile routes and some nice hills
KL is tougher than either of these (105 miles, 2422 metres) but perfectly doable - albeit it's being done in the reverse direction this year, so I can't speak for this year's route.



Missed the ToT last year, might be tempted this ...


----------



## ACS (25 Apr 2011)

I think those of us who did not have a riding partner or could keep pace with some of the faster moving groups ended up riding solo. I know I did after the first food stop. Not that it bothered me a great deal, but I have to admit it would have been nice to share the suffering with another sole.

I always intended to ride the event in a audax style as I was using route as a fitness test for the Snow Roads a pleasure I am going to forgo this year I am really sad to say. 

The only answer is to grade riders by their expected ride time, giving the slowest the earliest start time. But this would be an organisational nightmare and give the directing staff more headaches than they have already.

Having had a day or two to think about the entire experience I would like to see the black route extended to 100 miles with more climbing making it real hard riders route, the red route staying as is so non climbers can have testing day in the saddle and the appeal of the blue promoted as great taster event.

IMO Kinross CC have created a 'must ride' event which based on the feedback from this years event will be over subscribed next year.


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (25 Apr 2011)

satans budgie said:


> IMO Kinross CC have created a 'must ride' event which based on the feedback from this years event will be over subscribed next year.





Couldn't agree more. This and the Etape could become Scotlands two premier events. Once again well done Kinross Cycling Club


----------



## MrRidley (25 Apr 2011)

satans budgie said:


> I think those of us who did not have a riding partner or could keep pace with some of the faster moving groups ended up riding solo. I know I did after the first food stop. Not that it bothered me a great deal, but I have to admit it would have been nice to share the suffering with another sole.
> 
> I always intended to ride the event in a audax style as I was using route as a fitness test for the Snow Roads a pleasure I am going to forgo this year I am really sad to say.
> 
> ...



Must try and get to it next year, seems i missed a good event.


----------



## gmac190 (25 Apr 2011)

Since some of you have posted pics of yourselves in action  Here's mine, don't laugh too much at the stomach. It's all muscle honest. And this was only a few miles in!. Bloody steep hill tho'

*Attached thumbnail(s)*




Halfmanhalfbike....................That's me in the background


----------



## Gravity Assisted (25 Apr 2011)

This is me - well my left leg!! I'm told they're my best feature anyway, so don't mind that the photographer missed the rest of me. (sorry if that's you in the centre).

Had a great time despite the weather.
4:56 on the Red Route.

Looking forward to the Etape - closed roads should make me braver on the descents.

Simon


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (25 Apr 2011)

gmac190 said:


> Since some of you have posted pics of yourselves in action  Here's mine, don't laugh too much at the stomach. It's all muscle honest. And this was only a few miles in!. Bloody steep hill tho'
> 
> *Attached thumbnail(s)*
> 
> ...


----------



## kfinlay (25 Apr 2011)

Here's me (I was quite upbeat at this point so imagine how I looked feeling miserable at the end lol). It was one of those days that started badly and just got worse but now I can look back and say I was there for the first Kinross Sportive. And hope there's many more to come


----------



## Scoosh (25 Apr 2011)

kfinlay said:


> It was one of those days that started badly and just got worse but now I can look back and say I was there for the first Kinross Sportive. And hope there's many more to come



+ 1





For those doing the Etape Caledonia, who might be a bit apprehensive:

- if you did the *Black* route - you'll breeze the Etape

- if you did the *Red *route, you'll have no worries - the Etape only has one real hill and it's only steep for the very first bit


Go for an early-ish start and tag along with a fast group. Even I surprised myself with my time last year .


----------



## HonestMan1910 (25 Apr 2011)

kfinlay said:


> Here's me (I was quite upbeat at this point so imagine how I looked feeling miserable at the end lol). It was one of those days that started badly and just got worse but now I can look back and say I was there for the first Kinross Sportive. And hope there's many more to come



And another of you at Glenfarg


----------



## themightyw (25 Apr 2011)

Yep I must say that apart from doing the first 10 miles or so with the delectable company of Satan's Budgie I think I was on my tod the whole way round, apart from the odd natter. To be honest, though, given how hard I expected to find the black route that was slightly intentional as I just wanted to pick my pace and plug away rather than feeling I had to 'keep up'. I think I was one of the last handful to finish though, after a slow pace and some unwelcome visits from 'the fairy'. Also saved me some funny looks when (at a particularly bleak moment when the heavens opened on me while climbing the penultimate hill) I decided to hurl some rather foul abuse at the elements and started talking to myself. 

Saw that some of the photos were up but only from one point - have you guys found some other sources?


----------



## Waspie (25 Apr 2011)

scoosh said:


> At least I managed 300metres before my mechanical this time
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad you managed get back on the ride. I suppose it was better the bolt snapped at the start than half way round.

As for my event, well, not my best day but all self inflicted. 6hrs rolling time 6.14 official time. Started late despite my best intentions and ending up ploughing a lone furrow until the last 20 miles and just couldn't get going at all. I was woefully underdressed for the weather and was feeling very cold at times, the most annoying thing was that I had all the gear I needed in the car but had decided the weather was going to clear up so travelled 'light'. 

Despite my personal woes, I thought it was a great route (what I could see), well organised, friendly volunteers. Cheers to Honestman and everyone else involved.

I'll be back next year I think, hopefully a bit better prepared.


----------



## Waspie (25 Apr 2011)

magnatom said:


> Really pleased. So I've been given the ok for another sportive this year. What should I go for? My thoughts are the Ken Laidlaw at the moment. What do you think?



The Ken Laidlaw is a great event imo. Can't think of any criticism I could make of the route or anything surrounding the event.


----------



## Scoosh (25 Apr 2011)

Waspie said:


> The Ken Laidlaw is a great event imo. Can't think of any criticism I could make of the route or anything surrounding the event.




+ 1



....
... other than the weather in 2009









.

It surely is a 'must do at some time' event



.


----------



## themightyw (25 Apr 2011)

Crumbs. The red route on the Laidlaw looks harsh...


----------



## kfinlay (25 Apr 2011)

HonestMan1910 said:


> And another of you at Glenfarg




Yup smiling there just as I approached the wee steep hill at the split in Glenfarg . . . .  . . . . then bang sudden cramp in both legs in the lumpy bit just above my knees, half fell of my bike in a lot of pain




lots of stretching and about 15 mins later I got back on but anytime I tried to push too hard the cramp started again. Had to stop at the 1:6 at Path o Condie but otherwise just had to spin as much as I could and therefore go slow. Hey if it don't kill ye it makes you stronger eh


----------



## aberal (27 Apr 2011)

Came across this - the organiser's blog...The Directors Cut


----------



## magnatom (27 Apr 2011)

Did you make it on to the Sportive Kinross video?

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMtQA8bf1d4[/media]


I'm there at 2 mins 52. The cyclist at the left of the picture! 

I think I'll be entering the Ken Laidlaw. The neutral start sounds like fun!


----------



## ferret fur (27 Apr 2011)

Yeah I made it onto the video too!!! 
I'm at 0:36. They caught me in the process of errr... rubbing saddle cream onto my crotch


----------



## magnatom (27 Apr 2011)

ferret fur said:


> Yeah I made it onto the video too!!!
> I'm at 0:36. They caught me in the process of errr... rubbing saddle cream onto my crotch



Excellent! 

Just in case anyone's interested I've posted a wee personal review of the sportive on my blog, here.


----------



## themightyw (27 Apr 2011)

Nice double chin from me.


----------



## aberal (27 Apr 2011)

magnatom said:


> Excellent!
> 
> Just in case anyone's interested I've posted a wee personal review of the sportive on my blog, here.



Nice write up.


----------



## HonestMan1910 (27 Apr 2011)

aberal said:


> Nice write up.



+1


----------



## AuldAl (28 Apr 2011)

magnatom said:


> I'm there at 2 mins 52. The cyclist at the left of the picture!



I'm at the start and pottering around the feed station at 4 mins 30 ish - ah the brief moment of fame!!


----------



## fimm (1 May 2011)

magnatom said:


> Did you make it on to the Sportive Kinross video?



No, I don't think so. But this is me:






and this is my boyfriend:





(you might have seen him, magnatom, his time was about 10 minutes faster than yours but we were behind you in the start queue so he must have passed you at some point)


----------



## ACS (5 May 2011)

Help the organisers plan for next year

Sportive Kinross Post Event Questionaire. 

Free place for someone


----------

